# OBS on Apple Silicon



## wingstar (Nov 12, 2020)

With Apple releasing their first Apple Silicon by the end of the year. What are the plans for OBS on those systems? Do you think it’ll be a pain in the butt or a smooth transition? I’m a recent user of OBS but I don’t know anything about programming or coding. Has this discussion have taken place in this subreddit before?

*MOD EDIT: Apple Silicon support is coming after 27.2. Official statement here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-on-apple-silicon.133606/page-12#post-559019*


----------



## ShowyYT (Nov 12, 2020)

I am new to using OBS and I started using it on Windows but I want to buy a Macbook Pro with the M1 chip but I don´t now if it will work like it does on OBS


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 14, 2020)

I'd be surprised if emulated performance were good enough, so it probably won't be usable until there's a native build.  I also have no idea whether there have been any official discussions about that (and indeed, I was actually looking for the answer to that question when I stumbled onto this thread).

I'm going to give a gut feeling based on my limited knowledge of the code base and limited understanding of what Apple is shipping.  Other folks can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

Given that OBS runs on ARM hardware already (folks have run it on Windows for ARM64 and on RPi), I would not expect any huge technical hurdles.  The main pain point will probably be getting official macos-arm64 builds of the libraries that OBS depends on, then convincing somebody who owns the hardware to do the work to build it and test it.

Thankfully, Apple did (reportedly) make native OpenGL library support available on ARM (at least for now), so there's one huge bullet dodged.  And folks got Qt building on Mac ARM silicon way back in July, which is the one dependency that I was most worried about, given how much more tightly it integrates with the OS than low-level bits like ffmpeg, x264, etc.  The other dependencies will probably "just work".

One other likely headache is that (unless NewTek has released a new drop of their SDK in the last couple of weeks) the NDI library and runtime that a large number of OBS users depend on isn't available for ARM-based macOS yet.  I don't know if linking against the static iOS binary is feasible (with some linker path rewriting) or not; it depends on whether that library links against any symbols that aren't available on macOS.  I'll drop NewTek a line and see if they have any news to share on that front.

But mainly, I suspect it's just a matter of somebody having the right hardware and spending whatever time it takes to fix whatever any of the random build issues that invariably come up when you port a large piece of software to a new architecture/platform combination, and maybe adding a build script to lipo the x86 and arm64 app bundles together so that they can ship a single app that runs on both architectures.


----------



## pesmonde (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a client who asked the same thing.  idk how to upvote this thread or not.  I'll check out discord and report back


----------



## BenMitchell (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi, I am testing this now on the M1 MacBook Air.

edit: 

Works perfectly, in fact it is much better than my 10th gen intel MacBook Pro https://twitter.com/a_mrbenmitchell/status/1329795992829513728?s=21


----------



## BenMitchell (Nov 20, 2020)

dgatwood said:


> I'd be surprised if emulated performance were good enough, so it probably won't be usable until there's a native build.  I also have no idea whether there have been any official discussions about that (and indeed, I was actually looking for the answer to that question when I stumbled onto this thread).
> 
> I'm going to give a gut feeling based on my limited knowledge of the code base and limited understanding of what Apple is shipping.  Other folks can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...



Well, you're wrong. Rosetta translates x86 applications into ARM64e at the first launch, after that, applications are NOT emulated. They run natively. I have yet to find any issues or bugs come from using rosetta, everything I've tried so far has worked perfectly and has out performed my MacBook Pro 2020 10th gen by magnitudes. I tested building my iOS app on my MacBook Pro vs my air with m1 and the air did it 53% faster.


----------



## BenMitchell (Nov 20, 2020)

My log: https://pastebin.com/raw/m2BL8HTH


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben:
Are you using the NDI utilities?


----------



## seabass9 (Nov 24, 2020)

I can also confirm this runs on MBA M1 and MUCH faster than on my 2018 MBP. Tested the Mac Virtual Camera plugin and that works well with Zoom. Connecting an iPhone via cable works fine, NDI does not run.


----------



## mdg4486 (Nov 25, 2020)

NDI does not work for me either BUT for some reason I can get it to work with my other streaming software so I am wondering if the NDI-OBS plugin just needs to be updated or if the update needs to come from NewTek. Any ideas?


----------



## mdg4486 (Nov 25, 2020)

EDIT to my Original Post: I am able to receive an NDI signal on the new Mac Mini but I still cannot broadcast the signal. I'd imagine that since the plugin for OBS does both of these things then it's causing it to not install correctly.


----------



## mdg4486 (Nov 27, 2020)

I've done some more testing on my end and here are my initial findings... The majority of the Newtek NDI Tool programs do not run on the new M1 Macs with one exception NDI Virtual Input. Which means you can actually bring in an NDI input (from another source) to OBS by using this software and adding the device as a "Video Capture Device."

Now if only we can run more than one instance of NDI Virtual Input you could add a slew of NDI sources thru the "Video Capture Device" source. Right now it's limited to just one. I've found an article where someone was able to to change the Binary code of Newtek's Scan Converter to run two instances but i haven't been able to make it work with the Virtual Input application.

 Article here: https://dev.to/xreyrobertibm/quick-...es-of-newtek-ndi-scan-converter-on-macos-10eb 

ANOTHER thing I was able to do was pull in multiple NDI devices using NDISyphon and add those in OBS using the Syphon Input. This works well 95% of the time but I've found that sometimes the sources video freezes which can easily be fixed by re-enabling the source. 

At this point I believe the best solution is to run multiple instances of NDI Virtual Input and bring those devices in as "Video Capture Devices." 

Anyone have binary or coding experiences want to take a run at this one to see if it's possible?


----------



## JohnBBeta (Nov 28, 2020)

Anybody tested the M1 with some pretty heavy scenes with loads of sources etc? I'm interested to see if can handle the wierdness I need it to deal with, 20+ scenes, multiple cameras, video media sources, browser overlays etc etc - 1080p60 - streaming bitrate 6000 for twitch... (see www.twitch.tv/johnbbeta for what kind of stuff I mean). If it's stable & as powerful as it seems - I will finally be replacing my aged 8core 2009 mac pro for a mini - been struggling a tiny bit lately on the encoding front & looking for an excuse to upgrade anyway. Its either that or I build a budget-ish streaming PC to replace the mac...


----------



## nottooloud (Nov 29, 2020)

JohnBBeta said:


> browser overlays etc etc



Since browser support is currently bugged on recent Mac OSes, I doubt it.


----------



## JohnBBeta (Nov 29, 2020)

nottooloud said:


> Since browser support is currently bugged on recent Mac OSes, I doubt it.



What's the issue with browsers on Mac currently? I haven't noticed any (obvious) issues & I'm runnning latest v of OBS on a couple of macs without issues. I have restream chat overlay working ok, and the streamlabs alerts are ok - sometimes audio stutters a bit on them but that's the worth I've noticed. Is there a dodgy behaviour I should be looking out for?


----------



## nottooloud (Nov 29, 2020)

Browser capture crashes OBS on OS 11 Big Sur.


----------



## blyabtroi (Nov 30, 2020)

Is there anybody who tested capture from a game console? Is it possible to capture Xbox or Nintendo Switch video?


----------



## JohnBBeta (Nov 30, 2020)

nottooloud said:


> Browser capture crashes OBS on OS 11 Big Sur.


Ah ok thank you. I won't be upgrading to Big Sur yet so all good on that front, (though obviously the M1 macs have to!). Cheers for the info.


----------



## reedog117 (Dec 7, 2020)

Has anyone tested whether Browser Capture has been fixed in 26.1 RC2? Holding off on purchasing an M1 (or other ARM system) until verifying compatibility has been fixed.


----------



## nottooloud (Dec 8, 2020)

reedog117 said:


> Has anyone tested



I'd expect copious fireworks and exultations when it's fixed. 
So no.


----------



## joshnjohnston (Dec 30, 2020)

nottooloud said:


> Browser capture crashes OBS on OS 11 Big Sur.


I had been experiencing this as well on my M1 Chip MacBook, although it is now functioning well,!


----------



## joshnjohnston (Dec 30, 2020)

OBS freezes and must "force quit" when adjusting AUDIO FILTERS on my new M1 MacBook. Followed by not being able to reopen the program at all. I had one active audio source, my FocusRite Scarlet 2i2. 

NOTE** After OBS "force quit" it was necessary to locate AND REMOVE the following files for OBS to successfully relaunch (See below). Until removing these files (not found in "downloads" folder) ...OBS failed to relaunch/open. 


Open Macbook's "Finder" 
Click the "Go" dropdown at the very top of screen
Now, HOLD DOWN the "option" button on keyboard, you should see "Library" now appear in the dropdown options. 
Click "Library" to open folder..
Then, select the "Application Support" folder..
Next, locate the "obs-studio" folder
Click and drag "obs-studio" folder to your desktop , or save a backup wherever you would like ....if you desire. 
Now drag the original "obs-studio" folder (out of "APPLICATION SUPPORT" folder) to your trash bin. 
The program *should* now re-launch. ...Also, the "obs-studios" file you removed is backed up to your desktop if you would like to try to recover any previous scenes, etc.
 
Hope this may help anyone with similar issues. 
Thanks to my IT support & friend Eric for assistance in troubleshooting and relaunching OBS.


----------



## joshnjohnston (Dec 30, 2020)

Here is a log from the hard crash I experienced.


----------



## sambarbourx (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi folks,

Is the issue with the browser sources the memory leak? I've seen multiple people say that there are issues with browser sources but have not seen explanation of what these issues are.

The reason why I ask if that when I have browser sources (namely camera overlay, chat scroll and social media scroll) and cannot stream more than half an hour without the application needing to force quit, and application memory exceeding 100gbs


----------



## nottooloud (Dec 31, 2020)

sambarbourx said:


> Is the issue with the browser sources the memory leak? I've seen multiple people say that there are issues with browser sources but have not seen explanation of what these issues are.



Crash on start is the most common symptom. Sounds like they have it fixed for next release.

Github bug discussion


----------



## joshnjohnston (Dec 31, 2020)

joshnjohnston said:


> OBS freezes and must "force quit" when adjusting AUDIO FILTERS on my new M1 MacBook. Followed by not being able to reopen the program at all. I had one active audio source, my FocusRite Scarlet 2i2.
> 
> NOTE** After OBS "force quit" it was necessary to locate AND REMOVE the following files for OBS to successfully relaunch (See below). Until removing these files (not found in "downloads" folder) ...OBS failed to relaunch/open.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE* Audio filters not likely the cause of this crash, but rather RAM (8 Gig) exceeded capabilities. A memory leak seems logical. With seemingly no changes in workload the RAM becomes overloaded and must "force quit". 


Further insight...
        +4 browser overlays +1 MacBook camera = 7/8 Gig of RAM used (not live streaming)
        +4 browser overlays +1 MacBook camera +Audio Interface [Scarlet 2i2] = 7/8 Gig of RAM used-- Crashes before can start a stream.
        +2 browser overlays +1 MacBook camera +Audio Interface [Scarlet 2i2] = 7/8 Gig of RAM used-- Crashes after 45 mins of streaming (with message that the RAM memory is overloaded and must force quit OBS). All works well until it crashes.


----------



## KingKonsoleTv (Jan 2, 2021)

mdg4486 said:


> NDI does not work for me either BUT for some reason I can get it to work with my other streaming software so I am wondering if the NDI-OBS plugin just needs to be updated or if the update needs to come from NewTek. Any ideas?


can you tell me the other streaming softwares you use


----------



## KingKonsoleTv (Jan 2, 2021)

mdg4486 said:


> I've done some more testing on my end and here are my initial findings... The majority of the Newtek NDI Tool programs do not run on the new M1 Macs with one exception NDI Virtual Input. Which means you can actually bring in an NDI input (from another source) to OBS by using this software and adding the device as a "Video Capture Device."
> 
> Now if only we can run more than one instance of NDI Virtual Input you could add a slew of NDI sources thru the "Video Capture Device" source. Right now it's limited to just one. I've found an article where someone was able to to change the Binary code of Newtek's Scan Converter to run two instances but i haven't been able to make it work with the Virtual Input application.
> 
> ...


you have a discord or something so you can help me through the process I really want to make streaming for my community better


----------



## EnDOS (Jan 7, 2021)

I can no longer select screens such as Chrome, Other apps in window capture.
I use MacBook Pro M1 BigSur. does anyone know about how to fix?


----------



## MattMalins (Jan 21, 2021)

I found this today to get the NDI plugin working again.  Not my fix, but it has worked on my M1 MacBook Pro.  I now have NDI inputs working on OBS

FIX INSTRUCTIONS

To fix this issue you'll need to download the OBS-NDI plugin and Newtek's NDI Video Monitor program (https://ndi.tv/tools/).

You'll need to move the libndi.4.dylib file from /Applications/NewTek NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks TO /usr/local/lib/. You may need to hold down the "cmd" key while dragging this file so that it moves the file instead of creating an alias. Then restart your computer and open OBS. You should now see the NDI plugin in the source list.

If you are having troubles finding the correct folders just use the "Go To Folder" option in your Finder Window and search for the directories I posted above.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jaazeps (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm planning on getting a 13 in M1 Macbook Pro, and the most intense streaming I do is with display capture of a video call (on a second screen). Is 8 GB enough for this should I spring for the 16 GB version?. I've never quite understood how important RAM is for OBS functions compared to the processor or graphics card/chip, so I'd greatly appreciate hearing what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## Koen Willems (Jan 31, 2021)

Jaazeps said:


> I'm planning on getting a 13 in M1 Macbook Pro, and the most intense streaming I do is with display capture of a video call (on a second screen). Is 8 GB enough for this should I spring for the 16 GB version?. I've never quite understood how important RAM is for OBS functions compared to the processor or graphics card/chip, so I'd greatly appreciate hearing what you guys think. Thanks!


I'm in the same situation (planning to get me a M1 Macbook Pro). My opinion: if you plan to use ypur macbook for a couple of years, just spent the money for those extra 8 GB's. You can't add more RAM afterwards.


----------



## philmcneal (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm having trouble getting the m1 Mac to work on the latest version of OBS, the audio sticky thread is not working for me, can't capture macOS Big Sur audio


----------



## Jaazeps (Feb 1, 2021)

Koen Willems said:


> I'm in the same situation (planning to get me a M1 Macbook Pro). My opinion: if you plan to use ypur macbook for a couple of years, just spent the money for those extra 8 GB's. You can't add more RAM afterwards.


Thank you! Also, would the 7core Air be too underpowered/prone to overheating compared to the Pro?


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 1, 2021)

M1 Air is subject to overheating, definitely. If you work it full out, people are reporting throttling after 20 minutes.


----------



## CheesyJim (Feb 5, 2021)

I've got a 2019 16" Macbook Pro (Intel Core i7-9750H 6-core 2.6 GHz, 16 GB RAM 512 SSD) CPU and the Macbook Pro 13" M1 with 16 GB RAM and 1TB SSD.

I've been running the exact same OBS profile and system load on both - i.e. Native Instruments Traktor 3.4.1.254, Visualz 2.1.6 and OBS 2.6.1. 

When playing a set from Traktor, with Visualz running a visualisation sent to a browser window and OBS srunning the MBP webcam plus VLC video sources (HD MP4s) in stream and record mode, I'm seeing approx 175% CPU usage for OBS in Activity Monitor - plus the additional windows for Visualz are taking up 

See the M1 video here https://youtu.be/BuiZSAIOCtw

Running the exact same setup / content on the 2019 Intel Macbook the CPU usage is a lot lower - see video https://youtu.be/NtOOAUNsLQ4

This is to be expected considering the M1 is running OBS Traktor and Visualz under Rosetta 2 Intel emulation. I streamed and recorded a set for 2 hours on the M1 and it totally held up - a bit juddery in Tratkor but it never fell apart.

When OBS goes M1 Native it should be awesome - very impressed so far!


----------



## ealvim (Feb 19, 2021)

BenMitchell said:


> Hi, I am testing this now on the M1 MacBook Air.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Works perfectly, in fact it is much better than my 10th gen intel MacBook Pro https://twitter.com/a_mrbenmitchell/status/1329795992829513728?s=21


Hi !
Did you manage to install and use NDI ? Do you see the menu ?


----------



## Ladysun1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

I have an Air M1 running OBS 26.1.2 and just tested the Browser Capture. I am a new OBS user, but Browser Capture seems to work for me. 

I created a scene, added Browser Capture as a source, and it works. Screenshot attached. 






-Michèle in California


----------



## ChavezFlexingtn (Mar 5, 2021)

JohnBBeta said:


> Anybody tested the M1 with some pretty heavy scenes with loads of sources etc? I'm interested to see if can handle the wierdness I need it to deal with, 20+ scenes, multiple cameras, video media sources, browser overlays etc etc - 1080p60 - streaming bitrate 6000 for twitch... (see www.twitch.tv/johnbbeta for what kind of stuff I mean). If it's stable & as powerful as it seems - I will finally be replacing my aged 8core 2009 mac pro for a mini - been struggling a tiny bit lately on the encoding front & looking for an excuse to upgrade anyway. Its either that or I build a budget-ish streaming PC to replace the mac...



Hey John! 

I have a pretty heavy setup like you too and my experience so far is sub-par. I'm dropping frames like crazy with settings:

6000 kpbs CBR
high profile
keyframe intervals 2
(Attempting to stream at 1080p 60fps) Canvas base AND output

This is just my experience so far and it's really rough. Others say it's great but I don't think they're heavily using OBS like we are. Let me know if you hear of anything else please. I'm struggling with my Mac Mini M1.


----------



## ChavezFlexingtn (Mar 5, 2021)

blyabtroi said:


> Is there anybody who tested capture from a game console? Is it possible to capture Xbox or Nintendo Switch video?



It is possible as I'm doing it now but I'm dropping frames like crazy. My older iMac worked perfectly. www.twitch.tv/chavezflexingtn


----------



## Talonis (Mar 10, 2021)

MattMalins said:


> I found this today to get the NDI plugin working again.  Not my fix, but it has worked on my M1 MacBook Pro.  I now have NDI inputs working on OBS
> 
> FIX INSTRUCTIONS
> ...



I registered an account just to say "thank you" for posting this solution.


----------



## simangunsong (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi all,
I have my MacBook Pro 2020 M1, run OBS 26.1.2, cannot load window capture from powerpoint at all. cannot capture my 2nd display at all


----------



## BenMitchell (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello! I have just recompiled OBS for apple silicon using the latest code from the master branch on the OBS GitHub. I've also added the virtual camera to the build too.

You will need qt@5 and ffmpeg installed to use it:
`brew install qt@5 ffmpeg`

In order to open it you will have to right click and press open, you might have to do this twice because the build is not signed or notarised.

Download: link

Important: This does NOT have browser sources available sorry.


----------



## shiggitay (May 23, 2021)

BenMitchell said:


> Hello! I have just recompiled OBS for apple silicon using the latest code from the master branch on the OBS GitHub. I've also added the virtual camera to the build too.
> 
> You will need qt@5 and ffmpeg installed to use it:
> `brew install qt@5 ffmpeg`
> ...


YO! How'd you get it to build? I tried and I could get it to work!


----------



## shiggitay (May 23, 2021)

shiggitay said:


> YO! How'd you get it to build? I tried and I could get it to work!



Ahem... COULDN'T get it to build... I for some reason cannot edit nor delete my post.


----------



## callimeron (Jun 7, 2021)

r/obs - Comment by u/MMdisc on ”Compiling OBS for Apple Silicon (M1)”
					

76 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



OBS and plugins for Apple architecture were uploaded.


----------



## JohnBBeta (Jun 7, 2021)

ChavezFlexingtn said:


> Hey John!
> 
> I have a pretty heavy setup like you too and my experience so far is sub-par. I'm dropping frames like crazy with settings:
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for the info man. It's actually got worse since the 12.7 update for me so I'm going to try to roll back in the meantime. Actually going to jump ship and build a PC to run OBS on moving forward - which will be fun given the current silicon shortages. Think once theres a native M1 OBS version out there things will be amazing on Mac but I just can't afford to wait until then really.

I spotted I'd typod in my OP btw - and was previously only doing 1080p30. I'd say 1080p60 is a big stretch on any mac really - I bet if you drop it to 30fps you may survive a while, as its basically 1/2 the previous CPU load. Good luck!


----------



## HenryCrisp (Jun 8, 2021)

callimeron said:


> r/obs - Comment by u/MMdisc on ”Compiling OBS for Apple Silicon (M1)”
> 
> 
> 76 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit
> ...



This is impressive, the performance increase between the ARM and Rosetta versions is more significant than I expected. The Intel version falls victim to render lag on my M1 Pro even w/ plenty of headroom to spare, and this almost completely negates that issue. However, this build also loses access to "Move" transitions, which are fairly significant to me. Does anyone perhaps know of a way to fix that?


----------



## callimeron (Jun 9, 2021)

HenryCrisp said:


> This is impressive, the performance increase between the ARM and Rosetta versions is more significant than I expected. The Intel version falls victim to render lag on my M1 Pro even w/ plenty of headroom to spare, and this almost completely negates that issue. However, this build also loses access to "Move" transitions, which are fairly significant to me. Does anyone perhaps know of a way to fix that?


What is a "move" transition?






						Move transition
					

If you're using OBS version 27, you need to download version 2.6.1 or lower.  Download  Plugin for OBS Studio to move sources to a new position during scene transition  If the 2 scenes contain a source with similar name (configured with settings)...




					obsproject.com
				



this plugin?


----------



## HenryCrisp (Jun 9, 2021)

callimeron said:


> What is a "move" transition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct


----------



## callimeron (Jun 9, 2021)

HenryCrisp said:


> Correct





			Rapidgator: Buy premium account
		

try this


----------



## HenryCrisp (Jun 9, 2021)

callimeron said:


> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> 
> try this



Works like a dream, thank you for this!


----------



## BrixtonRifles (Jun 11, 2021)

callimeron said:


> r/obs - Comment by u/MMdisc on ”Compiling OBS for Apple Silicon (M1)”
> 
> 
> 76 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit
> ...



This is amazing, thank you! Only problem I'm having is my Elgato Streamdeck doesn't work with it... I don't suppose you have any ideas what I can do to get it to work, do you?

If nothing else, it proves an official M1 port of OBS would be amazing, as the performance is vastly better than running the Intel version with Rosetta.


----------



## callimeron (Jun 12, 2021)

BrixtonRifles said:


> This is amazing, thank you! Only problem I'm having is my Elgato Streamdeck doesn't work with it... I don't suppose you have any ideas what I can do to get it to work, do you?
> 
> If nothing else, it proves an official M1 port of OBS would be amazing, as the performance is vastly better than running the Intel version with Rosetta.


I don't have an Elgato Streamdeck so I don't know.
But, I rebuilt the plugin.





						firestorage | メッセージ
					






					firestorage.com
				



download password kw5y7d0m

it work to replace this with the plugin in its existing location?
/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/StreamDeckPlugin/bin/


----------



## HenryCrisp (Jun 12, 2021)

callimeron said:


> I don't have an Elgato Streamdeck so I don't know.
> But, I rebuilt the plugin.
> 
> 
> ...



You have been so helpful to us trying out this build, thank you kindly! I am wondering, is it possible to work this magic on the VST plugins as well? I noticed while streaming today on this build of OBS that my VST filters and interfaces no longer open or apply to the audio sources they are assigned to. I'm guessing it's a further plugin compatibility issue between intel and ARM?


----------



## callimeron (Jun 13, 2021)

HenryCrisp said:


> You have been so helpful to us trying out this build, thank you kindly! I am wondering, is it possible to work this magic on the VST plugins as well? I noticed while streaming today on this build of OBS that my VST filters and interfaces no longer open or apply to the audio sources they are assigned to. I'm guessing it's a further plugin compatibility issue between intel and ARM?


VST, I don't know the solution to this problem.


----------



## TFE (Jun 14, 2021)

Today I bought a new M1 Mac mini, basic spec (8GB memory, 256GB SSD), running OS 11.4.  Installed OBS 27.0.1 (yes, had to download Rosetta first), NDI Tools and the Runtime. Imported the profile and scene collection from the old iMac that had previously been my stream computer, did a bit of tweaking of the profile but left the dozen somewhat complicated scenes intact, hooked up some cameras, the Rodecaster Pro, did a test stream to FB at their max (for non upper-tier gamers) 720p30 6Kbps. All appeared to work just fine. Afterwards watched the hard drive recording, and playback on FB, and all appears nominal. Did not use any Sync Offset for the audio (had to use 170ms on the old iMac) and it looked almost perfect — will add maybe 10ms offset next time. CPU never ran above 14.5%, at a solid 30FPS even when I switched to Studio Mode. Average time to render was under 10ms. In a ten minute test frames missed due to rendering lag were all of ten, i.e., 0.0%, and zero frames were skipped due to rendering lag. On the old iMac the CPU ran a bit above 50% (at only 3Kbps) and 5-8% of frames were dropped albeit with few if any skipped due to rendering lag. Will try 1080/30 and 1080/60 on YT this week. But so far so good. Oh, the NDI also worked to send video from the iMac to the new Mac mini. Did not try screen capture because I don't normally use it as a source. Hope this helps any on the fence about switching to an M1. No doubt OBS will run even better when the Devs get it optimized for Apple Silicon. And many thanks to all of you who put so much time and effort into OBS!


----------



## BrixtonRifles (Jun 14, 2021)

callimeron said:


> I don't have an Elgato Streamdeck so I don't know.
> But, I rebuilt the plugin.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that works perfectly, thank you so much!!!

For anyone else trying it, I had to replace the plugin, launch OBS to get an error message that Apple couldn't verify the plugin. Then I authorised the plugin manually in the Security pane in System Preferences.

Finally, I had to reboot the Mac (though probably just restarting the Stream Deck software would be enough). When I relaunched OBS this time, everything worked perfectly!



TFE said:


> No doubt OBS will run even better when the Devs get it optimized for Apple Silicon.



Callimeron's work on this proves that will be true. I'm on the same Mac mini as you and the performance of OBS is a hell of a lot better on this M1 native build.


----------



## bluesnoz (Jun 18, 2021)

Another happy customer of the custom M1 build.  Much faster.


----------



## Duarte475 (Jun 19, 2021)

I've been enjoying this Apple silicon version of OBS. Unfortunately yesterday the option of recording using the x264 encoder disappeared. Is there anything I can do to get it back ?


----------



## callimeron (Jun 22, 2021)

Duarte475 said:


> I've been enjoying this Apple silicon version of OBS. Unfortunately yesterday the option of recording using the x264 encoder disappeared. Is there anything I can do to get it back ?


try new version








						r/obs - Comment by u/MMdisc on ”Compiling OBS for Apple Silicon (M1)”
					

75 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



or
delete the configuration file.
~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio


----------



## keith8496 (Jun 30, 2021)

I have been getting pretty good test results from the build @callimeron posted by u/MMdisc on Reddit. Can anyone compile and package Audio Monitor for the M1 build? I tried but didn't get usable results.


----------



## callimeron (Jun 30, 2021)

audio-monitor


			https://firestorage.com/download/6434dbae6d74e1652688416b4b01d724ba939e40
		

download password cbmsqjsc

source-record


			https://firestorage.com/download/b98bdc28a6ac47fa9d6a057d3a9b426721a23464
		

download password jyuttwr9

move-transition-2.4.3


			https://firestorage.com/download/e1342bf2adf46daaa5d0070e7bfd87385dfd6c8f
		

download password 2qxtj0ke

spectralizer-1.3.4


			https://firestorage.com/download/8cf42b0e981a125cd0dd80a8d21d67a881ae1eb0
		

download password ntwyjyd9

obs-websocket-4.9.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/c0abe5ca767a261b7fd364f00e231d0ea5a3c58d
		

download password zc2y9u14

StreamFX-0.11.0.0a1


			https://firestorage.com/download/a160e8227697919e483b745976757a797b38a900
		

download password dsrnihtm

StreamDeckPlugin-5.0.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/26295e520906e35eb8ffa90904057036ecfac17c
		

download password 9pkbvd0r

I just compiled it for arm64. The original source code has not been changed.
I'm going to take a break. thanks.


----------



## StoriesWithGR (Jul 25, 2021)

@callimeron On behalf of all M! OBS users out there, thank you from the bottom of our hearts <3. Its people like you who have made Open Source so powerful!

Was just wondering, in order to speed up the official M1 release as well as to help YOU out as well, why don't you create a fork and PR on Github? That ways other OBS developers can contribute and we can land this as an official release asap.


----------



## callimeron (Jul 26, 2021)

StoriesWithGR said:


> @callimeron On behalf of all M! OBS users out there, thank you from the bottom of our hearts <3. Its people like you who have made Open Source so powerful!
> 
> Was just wondering, in order to speed up the official M1 release as well as to help YOU out as well, why don't you create a fork and PR on Github? That ways other OBS developers can contribute and we can land this as an official release asap.


PR create has already been created by another user.








						CI: Update build script to create arm64 builds for Apple silicon by Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering · Pull Request #4714 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description  Update Sparkle to universal Update full-build-macos to support arch Point at an arm64 CEF variant  Motivation and Context The resulting OBS Studio app will build native and run on Appl...




					github.com
				




this guide, anyone can build for Apple Silicon architecture.
However, it seems that it will take some time before it is officially adopted.


----------



## VPinho (Sep 20, 2021)

BenMitchell said:


> Hello! I have just recompiled OBS for apple silicon using the latest code from the master branch on the OBS GitHub. I've also added the virtual camera to the build too.
> 
> You will need qt@5 and ffmpeg installed to use it:
> `brew install qt@5 ffmpeg`
> ...


Sory but when i try the command: `brew install qt@5 ffmpeg`
it says:


Error: Cannot install in Homebrew on ARM processor in Intel default prefix (/usr/local)!


Please create a new installation in /opt/homebrew using one of the


"Alternative Installs" from:


https://docs.brew.sh/Installation


You can migrate your previously installed formula list with:


  brew bundle dump


So, what to do now?
Sory, i am not a developer and i don't know nothing about command line.... I tryed to use the .DMG and it gives me a crash...


----------



## RustySly (Sep 24, 2021)

callimeron said:


> audio-monitor
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/6434dbae6d74e1652688416b4b01d724ba939e40
> ...


@callimeron could you please re-upload the files, they've been deleted.


----------



## zdimz (Sep 25, 2021)

Compiled obs-multi-rtmp for apple silicon m1 in case if someone needs it.
Source code not changed, recent fix for saving settings is included.


----------



## VPinho (Sep 27, 2021)

zdimz said:


> Compiled obs-multi-rtmp for apple silicon m1 in case if someone needs it.
> Source code not changed, recent fix for saving settings is included.


I installed it but, it stills Intel based app...


----------



## callimeron (Sep 28, 2021)

OBS 27.1.0 mac arm64 (unofficial build)




__





						firestorage | メッセージ
					






					firestorage.com
				



download password 0iidby00


----------



## MikeElders (Sep 28, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.0 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just downloaded and it says 'Can't be opened because Apple cannot scan for malicious software' ?


----------



## MikeElders (Sep 28, 2021)

MikeElders said:


> Just downloaded and it says 'Can't be opened because Apple cannot scan for malicious software' ?


Nevermind, I allowed it in security and it works!! Scripts works also.....thank you callimeron!!!
Hopefully it's safe


----------



## zdimz (Sep 30, 2021)

VPinho said:


> I installed it but, it stills Intel based app...


Anyone else got this error?
It is exactly the same pkg file that I installed on my m1 macbook for my custom m1 OBS build, so such error seems very weird to me...


----------



## callimeron (Oct 4, 2021)

OBS 27.1.2 mac arm64 (unofficial build)




__





						firestorage | メッセージ
					






					firestorage.com
				



download password itn4s63f


----------



## callimeron (Oct 4, 2021)

OBS 27.1.3 mac arm64 (unofficial build)


			https://firestorage.com/download/d91e6bfc5ed15e455dd93c3765657194181ac96e
		

download password 4x2iitr0


----------



## zdimz (Oct 5, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.3 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d91e6bfc5ed15e455dd93c3765657194181ac96e
> ...


Sorry to say that, but all your builds crash when launched on mb air m1 2020.

I have working m1 OBS 27.0.1 compiled by myself and it takes only 18.8Mb space. Your build takes 324.6Mb space.
Can we discuss on how your builds are built? There might be some significant flaws either on my side or on your side.


----------



## callimeron (Oct 5, 2021)

zdimz said:


> Sorry to say that, but all your builds crash when launched on mb air m1 2020.
> 
> I have working m1 OBS 27.0.1 compiled by myself and it takes only 18.8Mb space. Your build takes 324.6Mb space.
> Can we discuss on how your builds are built? There might be some significant flaws either on my side or on your side.


Sorry for the disappointing results.
Do you have any plugins installed for Intel(x64) architecture?

I'm using the build instructions on this site as a guide.








						OBS(Apple Silicon arm64)をビルドする
					

M1 MacなどのApple Silicon搭載のMac上でネイティブに動作するOBSをソースコードからビルドする方法




					www.kilinbox.net


----------



## shiggitay (Oct 11, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.3 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d91e6bfc5ed15e455dd93c3765657194181ac96e
> ...



It's safe to assume that the YouTube integration isn't there, correct? Same with the Twitch integration/Browser Source panels? I think only the actual OBS devs like Jim have the API key for those features to be baked in properly. I will try your build, but I'm going in with low expectations.


----------



## shiggitay (Oct 20, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.3 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d91e6bfc5ed15e455dd93c3765657194181ac96e
> ...



I'll take that as a yes since you've not responded.


----------



## el_camer0 (Oct 27, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.3 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d91e6bfc5ed15e455dd93c3765657194181ac96e
> ...



I upgraded to macOS Monterey early like a goof and I'm getting crash reports. Any chance there's an update to address?


----------



## callimeron (Oct 28, 2021)

shiggitay said:


> I'll take that as a yes since you've not responded.


Yes, I also believe that the API key for the integration is only available to the main developer team.


----------



## callimeron (Oct 28, 2021)

OBS 27.1.3-7252b52a2 mac arm64 (unofficial build)


			https://firestorage.com/download/482562fcf7fa384b4892747d58216363f6e2576d
		

download password 26wbn1eu

I haven't tested it, but it might work with Monterey.


----------



## KCR (Oct 30, 2021)

callimeron said:


> OBS 27.1.3-7252b52a2 mac arm64 (unofficial build)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/482562fcf7fa384b4892747d58216363f6e2576d
> ...


Wow this is working much better than through Rosetta! Thank you! Any chance you can re-upload the stream deck plug in? Thanks!


----------



## callimeron (Oct 30, 2021)

KCR said:


> Wow this is working much better than through Rosetta! Thank you! Any chance you can re-upload the stream deck plug in? Thanks!





			https://firestorage.com/download/cac8d2ef46a95ccb5a935a2cf8cd723d4dbf91dd
		

download password i01v92b4

If a security-related screen appears when you start OBS, please allow it under "Security & Privacy" in "System Preferences".


----------



## jex (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you for your work. Can you please re-upload obs-websocket-4.9.1 ARM build. Thank you


----------



## callimeron (Oct 30, 2021)

jex said:


> Thank you for your work. Can you please re-upload obs-websocket-4.9.1 ARM build. Thank you





			https://firestorage.com/download/2784ebb2bc536c8b88e54a56b866ef887e8a149e
		

download password iurw2dck


----------



## KCR (Oct 30, 2021)

callimeron said:


> https://firestorage.com/download/cac8d2ef46a95ccb5a935a2cf8cd723d4dbf91dd
> 
> 
> download password i01v92b4
> ...


Thank you so much! I will try this out tomorrow!


----------



## kellemar (Oct 30, 2021)

callimeron said:


> audio-monitor
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/6434dbae6d74e1652688416b4b01d724ba939e40
> ...


Hey man, the OBS M1 version worked pretty awesome for me, and thanks for this.

WOuld you be able to re-upload the compiled versions for spectralizer and advanced scene switcher again? Mighty thanks!


----------



## callimeron (Oct 30, 2021)

kellemar said:


> Hey man, the OBS M1 version worked pretty awesome for me, and thanks for this.
> 
> WOuld you be able to re-upload the compiled versions for spectralizer and advanced scene switcher again? Mighty thanks!


I feel that the way to create the spectralizer and advanced scene switcher available in this version of OBS is special. I don't understand it.


----------



## kellemar (Oct 30, 2021)

callimeron said:


> I feel that the way to create the spectralizer and advanced scene switcher available in this version of OBS is special. I don't understand it.


 oh..which build do the plugins work in?


----------



## jex (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi @callimeron, would you mind to upload the ARM builds of OBS and plugins on Dropbox, Google Drive, Github,...where we can download the files anytime?


----------



## kellemar (Oct 31, 2021)

I've done a recompile on the obs studio code with the latest build. See if this works for you.


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dzp9WJuz1_NWGxwNZUx4MeatO-v_zct2/view?usp=sharing


----------



## KCR (Oct 31, 2021)

kellemar said:


> I've done a recompile on the obs studio code with the latest build. See if this works for you.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dzp9WJuz1_NWGxwNZUx4MeatO-v_zct2/view?usp=sharing


Hey tried this version after upgrading to Monterey and the last version that callimeron sent not working. Did you somehow fix the browser integration part? It seems to be working for me - the only thing I can't get working now is my Stream Deck.


----------



## KCR (Oct 31, 2021)

Never mind! Stream Deck is now working! Wow everything seems to be all set! Thank you folks who do this, gonna do a test stream today!


----------



## KCR (Oct 31, 2021)

KCR said:


> Never mind! Stream Deck is now working! Wow everything seems to be all set! Thank you folks who do this, gonna do a test stream today!


Just tested this - seems to work great thanks @callimeron and @kellemar - overall CPU was 10% for about and hour and half stream. Added sources on the fly, had a bunch of stuff open, switched scenes via Stream Deck - all seems great! OBS via Rosetta was usually 20-25% and would periodically spike to 60-70% and sometimes a really odd "-72903808%". So this is a major improvement for me. Like I said even the version kellemar posted seems to allow me to use a Browser Source without issue. So knock on wood seems really great!

2020 M1 MacBook Air 8gb - just for reference. 

Thanks again!


----------



## callimeron (Nov 1, 2021)

kellemar said:


> Hey man, the OBS M1 version worked pretty awesome for me, and thanks for this.
> 
> WOuld you be able to re-upload the compiled versions for spectralizer and advanced scene switcher again? Mighty thanks!


advanced scene switcher 1.15.3 (I couldn't build 1.16.x) no test


			https://firestorage.com/download/e4ca806e3991b282694cc3e26fbbb878d4aef3df
		

download password npnbzc10

Copy "advanced-scene-switcher.plugin" to "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins”.
The build method has been changed and it was difficult.
Maybe the official OBS28.0 will also look like this.


----------



## callimeron (Nov 1, 2021)

kellemar said:


> Hey man, the OBS M1 version worked pretty awesome for me, and thanks for this.
> 
> WOuld you be able to re-upload the compiled versions for spectralizer and advanced scene switcher again? Mighty thanks!


spectralizer 1.3.4 no test


			https://firestorage.com/download/b928dbb12bc6d45779e177795aee1b9dbe554883
		

download password 2q6y9t9r


----------



## callimeron (Nov 2, 2021)

callimeron said:


> advanced scene switcher 1.15.3 (I couldn't build 1.16.x) no test
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/e4ca806e3991b282694cc3e26fbbb878d4aef3df
> ...


advanced scene switcher 1.16.3-2-gf955c07
Warmuptill gave me some advice and I was able to build it. Thank you.



			https://firestorage.com/download/82e89e28e5631143b525a0b84ed0363d14ae9c91
		

download password y6uuj2gn


----------



## seabass9 (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @callimeron for providing this M1 version. I just ran some tests on my MacBook Air M1 and the performance jump is dramatic. I tested recording 1080p from a DSLR using an elgato capture card, also with virtual camera (I send to zoom) and all of my usual everyday things open. This would usually start causing issues with the rosetta version, but this is impressive. Check out the screenshot below. (1) Rosetta, 2) ARM 3) ARM+ Hardware encoder. Hopefully OBS Project can start providing official M1 releases soon. Also thank you for the plugins, still testing them.


----------



## KCR (Nov 3, 2021)

Any chance I could get StreamFX re-uploaded? Looks like it isn't up still. Thanks!


----------



## seabass9 (Nov 3, 2021)

callimeron said:


> spectralizer 1.3.4 no test
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/b928dbb12bc6d45779e177795aee1b9dbe554883
> ...


works perfect! thank you


----------



## callimeron (Nov 3, 2021)

KCR said:


> Any chance I could get StreamFX re-uploaded? Looks like it isn't up still. Thanks!


StreamFX 0.11.0.0a7


			https://firestorage.com/download/8e2d2c27f07926bf99da5db037af0d6e594fb4ed
		

download password er8jfiq3

I changed some parts of CMakeLists.txt this time, so I put those parts in the src folder.


----------



## KCR (Nov 3, 2021)

callimeron said:


> StreamFX 0.11.0.0a7
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/8e2d2c27f07926bf99da5db037af0d6e594fb4ed
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## jex (Nov 6, 2021)

Any change I can install SteamFX, Rosetta free? This is the Installer from the #102 post of @callimeron


----------



## callimeron (Nov 6, 2021)

jex said:


> Any change I can install SteamFX, Rosetta free? This is the Installer from the #102 post of @callimeron
> View attachment 76780





			https://firestorage.com/download/2d6d3c53c217f3610177b472e1130725c25cdbb8
		

download password ry8dpn5t
Copy the StreamFX folder to '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins'.


----------



## kilrain (Nov 6, 2021)

callimeron said:


> https://firestorage.com/download/2d6d3c53c217f3610177b472e1130725c25cdbb8
> 
> 
> download password ry8dpn5t
> Copy the StreamFX folder to '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins'.


Thanks for all the work, this has been an amazing adventure. So far I've had zero problems with the m1 build aside form getting python to work, but that was just a version issue (needed 3.8). 

Any chance you could get a new upload of the move transition plugin?


----------



## callimeron (Nov 7, 2021)

kilrain said:


> Thanks for all the work, this has been an amazing adventure. So far I've had zero problems with the m1 build aside form getting python to work, but that was just a version issue (needed 3.8).
> 
> Any chance you could get a new upload of the move transition plugin?


move-transition 2.5.2


			https://firestorage.com/download/1c16fc2aef935ad73bf506edfeeac97e14584171
		

download password yxnxd6nn


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 9, 2021)

Is it possible to get a new link for audio-monitor?
The current link says the file isn't available. Thanks!


----------



## callimeron (Nov 9, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Is it possible to get a new link for audio-monitor?
> The current link says the file isn't available. Thanks!


Audio Monitor 0.7.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/071ea8ce432db1c5ac7c53e4388a29f7e450b3b0
		

download password j47pzq71


----------



## joey.glowacky (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi, kind of random question but thought maybe someone here might know. I used to stream from my intel MacBook and when I did I would have to start Game Capture HD before OBS to in order for OBS to register my game audio in the mix, (if I don't do that there would be no game audio in the mix). I recently upgraded to an M1 MacBook and Game capture HD is not supported at all on M1s. So now I cant use Game Capture get OBS to recognize my game audio. I downloaded the M1 version of OBS from this forum but am still running into the same issue. What settings or workarounds are folx with M1  MacBooks doing to solve this issue. Specific computer or OBS setting would be really helpful.


----------



## ixmuri (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi All! I used to compile jobs for myself many times, but after I hard reset my M1 Mac, I got an error message during compile: 
  + Sparkle-1.26.0.tar.xz downloaded successfully and failed hash check
  + ERROR during build step: sparkle

How can I avoid this message, anybody have a solution? M1 Air 2020, Monterey


----------



## callimeron (Nov 10, 2021)

ixmuri said:


> Hi All! I used to compile jobs for myself many times, but after I hard reset my M1 Mac, I got an error message during compile:
> + Sparkle-1.26.0.tar.xz downloaded successfully and failed hash check
> + ERROR during build step: sparkle
> 
> How can I avoid this message, anybody have a solution? M1 Air 2020, Monterey


What source code are you using? Is it the following repository?








						GitHub - PatTheMav/obs-studio at universal-build
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - GitHub - PatTheMav/obs-studio at universal-build




					github.com
				




If so, please change the following file.
obs-studio/CI/include/build_support_macos.sh

# before

```
CI_SPARKLE_HASH=$(echo "${WORKFLOW_CONTENT}" | /usr/bin/sed -En "s/[ ]+SPARKLE_HASH: '([0-9a-f]+)'/\1/p")
```

#after

```
CI_SPARKLE_HASH='8312cbf7528297a49f1b97692c33cb8d33254c396dc51be394e9484e4b6833a0'
```


----------



## KCR (Nov 11, 2021)

joey.glowacky said:


> Hi, kind of random question but thought maybe someone here might know. I used to stream from my intel MacBook and when I did I would have to start Game Capture HD before OBS to in order for OBS to register my game audio in the mix, (if I don't do that there would be no game audio in the mix). I recently upgraded to an M1 MacBook and Game capture HD is not supported at all on M1s. So now I cant use Game Capture get OBS to recognize my game audio. I downloaded the M1 version of OBS from this forum but am still running into the same issue. What settings or workarounds are folx with M1  MacBooks doing to solve this issue. Specific computer or OBS setting would be really helpful.


Is this the older Elgato Game Capture HD that has the S-Video input? If so what are you capturing with it? I don’t have a solution for that card but might suggestions on other ideas.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 14, 2021)

callimeron said:


> Audio Monitor 0.7.1
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/071ea8ce432db1c5ac7c53e4388a29f7e450b3b0
> ...



Sorry for the late reply, but thanks. 
I saved the file, but I can't figure out how to install the plugin. The previous Mac version I found had a Mac installer file. This file seems to contain an EXE that I can't execute on the Mac. I'm sure I must be missing something simple here...


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 14, 2021)

Disregard my last message. I sorted it out!


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 14, 2021)

KCR said:


> Never mind! Stream Deck is now working! Wow everything seems to be all set! Thank you folks who do this, gonna do a test stream today!



How did you get this working? I can't seem to figure it out. I downloaded the file in this thread and tried two things:
1. Drop the "StreamDeckPlugin.so" directly into the OBS plugins root directory = no apparent result
2. Put the entire "StreamDeckPlugin" folder that was inside the zip file into the OBS plugins root directory = no apparent result

When I use the streamdeck software app I see an error on my action buttons that says "The Elgato Remote Control plugin is missing." I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling the Elgato app. Opening OBS and streamdeck app in different order. I also do not see anything about a Streamdeck plugin in the OBS "Tools" menu.


----------



## Classicmac (Nov 14, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Disregard my last message. I sorted it out!


Where did you put the plugin file? I'm having trouble getting it working as well.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 15, 2021)

Classicmac said:


> Where did you put the plugin file? I'm having trouble getting it working as well.



I put the StreamDeckPlugin.so in the following path:

Mac HD > Applications > OBS > Contents > Plugins

I have tried this as a standalone *.so file as well as the entire folder that was included in the .7z zip file. Both ways didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Classicmac (Nov 15, 2021)

Were you able to get the Audio Monitor plugin posted in this thread working?


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 15, 2021)

Classicmac said:


> Were you able to get the Audio Monitor plugin posted in this thread working?



Yes, I was able to get that working by just dropping the "audio-monitor.plugin" file directly in the plugins folder mentioned previously. Seems to work no problem.

Unfortunately, I don't know why the streamdeck plugin isn't working the same way.


----------



## kailred (Nov 16, 2021)

hello, is there any way to get the droidcam plugin working with this custom version of OBS? OBS does not recognize DroidCam as a source in the version posted in this thread.



			DroidCam OBS Camera by Dev47Apps


----------



## seabass9 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi @callimeron , wondering if you could get this plugin compiled for ARM:








						GitHub - wtsnz/obs-ios-camera-source: Use your iPhone camera as a video source in OBS Studio and stream high quality video from your iPhone's camera over USB
					

Use your iPhone camera as a video source in OBS Studio and stream high quality video from your iPhone's camera over USB - GitHub - wtsnz/obs-ios-camera-source: Use your iPhone camera as a video...




					github.com


----------



## callimeron (Nov 18, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> I put the StreamDeckPlugin.so in the following path:
> 
> Mac HD > Applications > OBS > Contents > Plugins
> 
> I have tried this as a standalone *.so file as well as the entire folder that was included in the .7z zip file. Both ways didn't seem to do anything.


Here is where to install the plugin

/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins


----------



## callimeron (Nov 18, 2021)

seabass9 said:


> Hi @callimeron , wondering if you could get this plugin compiled for ARM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obs-ios-camera-source 2.8.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/8e2742083f9bffa0af617748e8d8cc8be5259afe
		

download password 7hkcnhk3


----------



## kailred (Nov 18, 2021)

hello, is there any way to get the droidcam plugin working with this custom version of OBS? OBS does not recognize DroidCam as a source in the version posted in this thread.

(not sure why my message has been pending for 2 days :(, reposting without the link in case that's the problem. sorry if this breaks any rules!)


----------



## kailred (Nov 18, 2021)

hello, is there any way to get the droidcam plugin working with this custom version of OBS? OBS does not recognize DroidCam as a source in the version posted in this thread.

(not sure why my message has been pending for 2 days :(, reposting without the link in case that's the problem. sorry if this breaks any rules!)


----------



## rfischmann (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello, everyone! Does anyone knows if I can use a Sony mirrorless camera with OBS running on Apple Silicon? I know Sony's Imaging Edge Webcam software isn't yet supported on M1, but I wonder if OBS helps with that and makes it work somehow… thanks!


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 18, 2021)

rfischmann said:


> Hello, everyone! Does anyone knows if I can use a Sony mirrorless camera with OBS running on Apple Silicon? I know Sony's Imaging Edge Webcam software isn't yet supported on M1, but I wonder if OBS helps with that and makes it work somehow… thanks!



I've used both a Sony A5100 and A6500 with this special version of OBS for M1 Mac. Both work fine. I've tested capture with both an Elgato Camlink 4k and also a cheap ~$25 USB/HDMI capture dongle off Amazon and both work. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 18, 2021)

callimeron said:


> Here is where to install the plugin
> 
> /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins



Thanks! I put the updated plugin folder in the directory you said. When I opened OBS I get the security error as you also mentioned. The problem is that, as far as I can tell, in my "Security & Privacy" section, it looks like I've already allowed OBS. I can't find any settings I missed. So, unfortunately the streamdeck app thinks the plugin is missing.

I'm sure I must be missing a simple step...


----------



## Classicmac (Nov 18, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Yes, I was able to get that working by just dropping the "audio-monitor.plugin" file directly in the plugins folder mentioned previously. Seems to work no problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know why the streamdeck plugin isn't working the same way.


Thanks for the tip. I had been using a version I compiled from GitHub. That version didn't have the plugins folder in that location. Putting the audio monitor plugin in other locations didn't work. I downloaded a build from this thread and it is working! Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 19, 2021)

can anyone re-upload the record from source plugin?


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 19, 2021)

Anyone get the Obs-multi-rtmp plug in to work?


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 19, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Thanks! I put the updated plugin folder in the directory you said. When I opened OBS I get the security error as you also mentioned. The problem is that, as far as I can tell, in my "Security & Privacy" section, it looks like I've already allowed OBS. I can't find any settings I missed. So, unfortunately the streamdeck app thinks the plugin is missing.
> 
> I'm sure I must be missing a simple step...



As a followup to my own problem, I wanted to post my updated result in case anyone else has an issue.

I placed the plugin here as instructed:  /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins
But when I opened OBS, I received an error that OBS couldn't open something because of a security error. It didn't like the new StreamDeckPlugin.so file since it was unsigned.
In order to fix it,I had to go to the plugin director and right click the file and select "Open" and then choose a program to open the file with. I don't know what normally opens a *.so file, but I selected Notes to open the file.
After that, OBS did not show the error message anytime when opening and the Stream Deck desktop app no longer shows the missing plugin error when editing OBS related functions within the app. It seems to be working as usual now.

Thanks for the help @callimeron !


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 19, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> As a followup to my own problem, I wanted to post my updated result in case anyone else has an issue.
> 
> I placed the plugin here as instructed:  /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins
> But when I opened OBS, I received an error that OBS couldn't open something because of a security error. It didn't like the new StreamDeckPlugin.so file since it was unsigned.
> ...


I had to make an plugin folder because I didn’t have one for some reason.

If you have a problem with security stuff like that again. Go into your Mac system preferences after you try to open obs and it give you the cant open error again. Then under security and privacy you will see general. If you look at the bottom of general you will see where it says so and so app was trying to run. Do you want to approve it. If you approve it, it won’t ask again.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 19, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> Anyone get the Obs-multi-rtmp plug in to work?


I was able to get the plug-in to work. I just need to find a place to download the source record plug-in.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 19, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, is there such a thing as a recompiled version of the Streamelements version of OBS? They have something called OBS.Live, which is pretty nice as a Stream Elements user because it's got a chat dock option as well as an "Activity Feed" dock for things like follows/subs/redemptions, etc. It makes things very handy all in one spot. Unfortunately it's only using v27.0.1 OBS base.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 19, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> I had to make an plugin folder because I didn’t have one for some reason.
> 
> If you have a problem with security stuff like that again. Go into your Mac system preferences after you try to open obs and it give you the cant open error again. Then under security and privacy you will see general. If you look at the bottom of general you will see where it says so and so app was trying to run. Do you want to approve it. If you approve it, it won’t ask again.



Yeah, I checked that as well, but there was no option this time for that. I've seen the option for that previously, but not this time... Unless I missed it somehow.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 19, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there such a thing as a recompiled version of the Streamelements version of OBS? They have something called OBS.Live, which is pretty nice as a Stream Elements user because it's got a chat dock option as well as an "Activity Feed" dock for things like follows/subs/redemptions, etc. It makes things very handy all in one spot. Unfortunately it's only using v27.0.1 OBS base.


I would like to know the same thing. After running native obs and seeing how good it runs, I don’t want to go back.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 22, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> I would like to know the same thing. After running native obs and seeing how good it runs, I don’t want to go back.



Agreed. If any of the Mac OBS gurus know anything about this, it'd be great if anything could be done :)


----------



## BrixtonRifles (Nov 22, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there such a thing as a recompiled version of the Streamelements version of OBS? They have something called OBS.Live, which is pretty nice as a Stream Elements user because it's got a chat dock option as well as an "Activity Feed" dock for things like follows/subs/redemptions, etc. It makes things very handy all in one spot. Unfortunately it's only using v27.0.1 OBS base.



If you're streaming to Twitch, I found I was able to get around this easily by going to my Creator Dashboard on the Twitch website, then using the pop out options on the Activity Feed, Quick Actions and My Chat windows. You can then copy the URL for the each of the popped-out windows and paste them into OBS as Custom Browser Docks.


----------



## Nickeleye (Nov 23, 2021)

BrixtonRifles said:


> If you're streaming to Twitch, I found I was able to get around this easily by going to my Creator Dashboard on the Twitch website, then using the pop out options on the Activity Feed, Quick Actions and My Chat windows. You can then copy the URL for the each of the popped-out windows and paste them into OBS as Custom Browser Docks.



That's a good point. I figured that out for the chat, but one thing I really liked about the Streamelements integration for OBS was the follower and sub activity. For example if something was broken and you wanted to refresh/repeat an alert on stream, you could just click the button next to the alert and it would replay the alert. I'm pretty sure you can't do that with the OBS Stream Manager, right?


----------



## callimeron (Nov 23, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> can anyone re-upload the record from source plugin?





			https://firestorage.com/download/02066f9e46dfb8d3b1c9b1062790bec1272f0d5b
		

download password ukgp04mk

I'm getting busy, so my activities will now be suspended.


----------



## richard_127 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you callimeron! I downloaded some of your files and can reuploaded them until you're back.

obs-studio-27.1.3-7252b52a2-macOS-Apple
`https://filen.io/d/2ed69376-feac-4d54-9a00-1364cd72951c#!TJkzrJ4P1mXHD6iJpBg9kQRgsNFjJym7`
pw: thankUcallimeron

obs-websocket-4.9.1-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/658d68cf-9621-4abb-bf7e-48b987a226b0#!wFf1drJyy4iF07kR1XwkuPLmtjeBG375`
pw: thankUcallimeron

move-transition-2.5.2-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/1ad7b2ae-c9af-4520-a417-9b54ea75afb9#!W6Pfje73ys5KX5u3q3QJnBfcAa9mQpfg`
pw: thankUcallimeron

source-record-0.2.6-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/8d938814-8405-4fee-bebf-3bfe91fcba1c#!ndXHKkOKsx2Q32QLDAcCJyvse6LSr15j`
pw: thankUcallimeron

audio-monitor-0.7.1-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/576168a0-2d35-4859-aa35-3e83307812e9#!Cd6460Xp2GxiDffonOc3a9JG42H3PmEp`
pw: thankUcallimeron

advanced SceneSwitcher-1.15.3-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/842be06e-1d95-47a3-bb3e-477a543bbd10#!VZC7bDSZCKPByu2mhaYYjW57NeyYm3fV`


obs-ios-camera-source-2.8.0-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/798643d3-b427-46f7-b6ae-e744a5a5c115#!10JSIvO5QcQHB6ypUhMXfH59RBOdvOTx`
pw: thankUcallimeron

spectralizer-1.3.4-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/e4636b5c-7979-4e8c-85fc-6714329c99d9#!Xl4aDb9k9b01trZQRO7ty6H2keZc4ZFq`
pw: thankUcallimeron


----------



## richard_127 (Nov 23, 2021)

3 more plugins from callimeron


advancedSceneSwitcher-1.16.3-2-gf955c07-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/5bc7833f-9f71-41ee-b5ac-3dea9aefbf4a#!MSpRANmhl0GSPGIexttokfHgitFsqN2X`
pw: thankUcallimeron

StreamFX-0.11.0.0a7-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/7be1b31d-bc0f-46bd-bd95-38ed907fb97e#!beWsPIbBhqdS9RI4NqSpFLmC9yKkMPVp`
pw: thankUcallimeron

StreamDeckPlugin-5.1.0-macos-arm64
`https://filen.io/d/9bed38aa-8af3-424a-88a9-f379ea5577ee#!3Evtjlq21I3HcvKDkKMFxxoCnuCgEOJc`
pw: thankUcallimeron





richard_127 said:


> Thank you callimeron! I downloaded some of your files and can reuploaded them until you're back.
> 
> obs-studio-27.1.3-7252b52a2-macOS-Apple
> `https://filen.io/d/2ed69376-feac-4d54-9a00-1364cd72951c#!TJkzrJ4P1mXHD6iJpBg9kQRgsNFjJym7`
> ...


----------



## stevecarty (Nov 24, 2021)

KCR said:


> Hey tried this version after upgrading to Monterey and the last version that callimeron sent not working. Did you somehow fix the browser integration part? It seems to be working for me - the only thing I can't get working now is my Stream Deck.



Will this help with M1 obs crashes that are happening since the 27.1.3 update? I have the version from the obs website but after installing and reinstalling twice, this build still crashes mid stream..


----------



## CodyH (Nov 28, 2021)

Has anyone been able to run the NDI plugin with callimeron's build? If so how?


----------



## seabass9 (Dec 1, 2021)

@callimeron wondering if you could provide this plugin for ARM?
OBS Midi Plugin Alpha 3


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 1, 2021)

hey guys anyone have the ndi plugin for the m1 version?


----------



## Phwanky (Dec 2, 2021)

The move transition package contains a .plugin file. How do we install these?


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 2, 2021)

MattMalins said:


> I found this today to get the NDI plugin working again.  Not my fix, but it has worked on my M1 MacBook Pro.  I now have NDI inputs working on OBS
> 
> FIX INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> ...



Hello m8, tried your guide but now the video monitor app have a file with a different name, not libndi.4 but something like libndi.pro . Can you please give me the libndi.4 compiled for arm? I've searched all the internet but i can't find it


----------



## RobertSativa (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello. I'm not that smart, I'm just looking where to find a multistream for OBS, pls help.


----------



## richard_127 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi,

I tried compiling some plugins myself with the directions of kilinbox (https://www.kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html).
Please report if the M1-Versions are working.

OBS Studio M1 Build (with move-transition & source-record) - 2021.12.05
`https://filen.io/d/23e01add-4cdb-4c1b-9b76-4a32fedcd4cb#!0GJcU3MmhXGBgytxXMH2jDVuGnMfMC2d`
PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html

OBS Multi RTMP
`https://filen.io/d/23e01add-4cdb-4c1b-9b76-4a32fedcd4cb#!0GJcU3MmhXGBgytxXMH2jDVuGnMfMC2d`
PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html

OBS NDI
`https://filen.io/d/a8acfe1e-8ef1-4963-adb2-deebe61bfeef#!W3nDWBkV6vhTQ41NPw9OvMyOvlpnN1pe`
PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html

OBS Websockets
`https://filen.io/d/38fc8d8a-ba49-41b3-901d-9ad50673eb3c#!ukjSPMcZLCmyBMU363QkCR8mKibIn6K1`
PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html


----------



## RobertSativa (Dec 13, 2021)

richard_127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried compiling some plugins myself with the directions of kilinbox (https://www.kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html).
> Please report if the M1-Versions are working.
> ...



Multi RTMP seems work but I cannot find where to add multistreams


----------



## Talonis (Dec 14, 2021)

So a year on since the first M1 but no official OBS release?


----------



## SHentschke (Dec 14, 2021)

I have a new MacBook Pro with an M1 Max and 64 GB of RAM. The part runs endlessly, only OBS runs with a handbrake at most.  Working with 3x 4K streams at 60fps is not possible despite this computer.
I've heard that OBS wants to publish beta support for Apple Silicon with version 27.2 and finished support with version 28.0.
Is that correct?
When are the respective versions planned for?


----------



## Nickeleye (Dec 15, 2021)

richard_127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried compiling some plugins myself with the directions of kilinbox (https://www.kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html).
> Please report if the M1-Versions are working.
> ...



Sorry for my ignorance, but the link for the OBS Studio and OBS Multi RTMP are the same. Should the Multi RTMP be a different download link & password?


----------



## richard_127 (Dec 15, 2021)

Nickeleye said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but the link for the OBS Studio and OBS Multi RTMP are the same. Should the Multi RTMP be a different download link & password?



I'm sorry too. Here ist the correct link:

OBS Multi RTMP
`https://filen.io/d/57235337-26f4-42f3-b6c5-9953ab6f6c5a#!Q8SbDa3XJc9CATGQ7HFHbhQ7VnvJDtqR`
PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html


----------



## srobadelic (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello all. New to the game, here. I was hoping to gain clarity on the tools being used here because I previously had a working setup on my Mac Pro Late 2013 Intel. Just received a Mac Mini M1 and trying to get up to speed. On looking on the OBS forums, I found perhaps an older post in which someone had compiled an ARM64 version of OBS. That one was mod date 10/04/2021. With that, I installed obs-ndi from a fresh install of homebrew. Add to that the latest version of NDI Tools for Mac 5.0.10.7. Then I found this thread and I proceeded to (like an idiot) install all of the most recently posted pkgs from this thread. None of those combinations worked. What I did notice was the dylib Newtek included in their latest tools is libndi_advanced.dylib as opposed to libndi.4.dylib.  I am wondering if anyone has had success with the Native M1 NDI tools for Mac or if I should just clear those out. I believe a part of this making it hard is there are so many pieces. I do know how to compile from source in the linux world. I am also now questioning if I should have tried to involve Homebrew with this mix as it appears that any part of this installed using Homebrew seems to be installing the Intel versions and not compiling from source. I just heard about a lot of stuttering issues. If there was some cleanup of things (plugins, etc) y'all did beforehand, I might have missed doing that. Thanks.


----------



## Nickeleye (Dec 16, 2021)

richard_127 said:


> I'm sorry too. Here ist the correct link:
> 
> OBS Multi RTMP
> `https://filen.io/d/57235337-26f4-42f3-b6c5-9953ab6f6c5a#!Q8SbDa3XJc9CATGQ7HFHbhQ7VnvJDtqR`
> PW: kilinbox.net/2021/02/obsarmbuild.html



Thanks so much. Seems to be working!


----------



## hardy_yan (Dec 16, 2021)

srobadelic said:


> Hello all. New to the game, here. I was hoping to gain clarity on the tools being used here because I previously had a working setup on my Mac Pro Late 2013 Intel. Just received a Mac Mini M1 and trying to get up to speed. On looking on the OBS forums, I found perhaps an older post in which someone had compiled an ARM64 version of OBS. That one was mod date 10/04/2021. With that, I installed obs-ndi from a fresh install of homebrew. Add to that the latest version of NDI Tools for Mac 5.0.10.7. Then I found this thread and I proceeded to (like an idiot) install all of the most recently posted pkgs from this thread. None of those combinations worked. What I did notice was the dylib Newtek included in their latest tools is libndi_advanced.dylib as opposed to libndi.4.dylib.  I am wondering if anyone has had success with the Native M1 NDI tools for Mac or if I should just clear those out. I believe a part of this making it hard is there are so many pieces. I do know how to compile from source in the linux world. I am also now questioning if I should have tried to involve Homebrew with this mix as it appears that any part of this installed using Homebrew seems to be installing the Intel versions and not compiling from source. I just heard about a lot of stuttering issues. If there was some cleanup of things (plugins, etc) y'all did beforehand, I might have missed doing that. Thanks.


You can just rename the dylib to the requested name, it did the trick for me and I yet to found any problem with it.
On the other hand, this script for GitHub worked just fine for me compiling the newest version for ARM64.
https://github.com/carlosonunez/obs-installer-for-apple-silicon


----------



## upturbo00 (Dec 21, 2021)

Everything is super with @callimeron version on mac mini m1 macOS 12.1 but is there any solution for the promblem with Apple VT Hardware encoder streaming? Cannot Set bitrate at all. whateaver I set up its sending stream at full of my upload speed and nothing can do with it


----------



## AmurgEtern (Dec 27, 2021)

upturbo00 said:


> Everything is super with @callimeron version on mac mini m1 macOS 12.1 but is there any solution for the promblem with Apple VT Hardware encoder streaming? Cannot Set bitrate at all. whateaver I set up its sending stream at full of my upload speed and nothing can do with it


https://imgur.com/a/qDAQw5N <-- These are my settings and they works pretty well, my only problem is that it's not streaming at 60 FPS even though it's set to 60, it changes mid stream.


----------



## palermo (Dec 27, 2021)

hi all, the last obs-version posted here (27.1.3 arm64) works well on my mba m1 w/ big sur.
but most of the plugins like streamfx and NDI dont work here. it looks like everything is installed well, but they dont show up in obs. i tried a lot - using diff. places like usr/lib/.. and library/application support/.. and direct in the obs.app-packet. no idea... any hints? or a ready to install pkg with all plugins (just dreaming... ;) thx in advance


----------



## palermo (Dec 28, 2021)

part 2:
on the regular obs 27.1.3 (not arm-compiled) i see the ndi-source, i can select it, but without picture. in NDI Video Monitor i can see the streams...


----------



## palermo (Dec 29, 2021)

part 3: after tweeking around ndi-sources - incl. preview - is working on my setup.


----------



## StrayTexel (Dec 30, 2021)

palermo said:


> part 3: after tweeking around ndi-sources - incl. preview - is working on my setup.




Is this with the M1-compiled variant? If so, can you please detail how you got NDI working? I ran into the same issues you describe in Part 1.


----------



## reddogf5 (Dec 31, 2021)

So I take it this thread means you can NOT download a version of OBS that just works on an M1 Mac?


----------



## StrayTexel (Dec 31, 2021)

reddogf5 said:


> So I take it this thread means you can NOT download a version of OBS that just works on an M1 Mac?



Correct. Not yet at least. 

Folks argue that Rosetta can handle the Intel build fine, but in my experience (M1 Pro) that is not true at all, at least in an NDI-in, 6000 bps 1080p-out situation.


----------



## SHentschke (Jan 2, 2022)

There was once a rumor that version 27.2 should get BETA support for the Apple silicon chips.
Unfortunately, in the release note of V 27.2 BETA 2, I don't find anything about M1 support.


----------



## palermo (Jan 2, 2022)

ndi is only working in the NOT-M1-Version...at least here...looks like i ve to move back to my i9900 build. ;)


----------



## chamgauns (Jan 2, 2022)

Release 4.9.1 · kilinbox/obs-ndi
					

Install NDI Tools Run from Terminal sudo cp "/Applications/NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks/libndi_advanced.dylib" "/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib" Copy obs-ndi.plugin to /Library/Applicati...




					github.com


----------



## Fbosman (Jan 2, 2022)

reddogf5 said:


> So I take it this thread means you can NOT download a version of OBS that just works on an M1 Mac?


It depends what you need. We are running on Mac mini m1 on silicon. Not using sdi or ndi but rtsp up camera’s and media sources. No problems and great performance.


----------



## kellemar (Jan 6, 2022)

reddogf5 said:


> So I take it this thread means you can NOT download a version of OBS that just works on an M1 Mac?


This isn't true. I've been running the Intel via Rosetta 2 with no issues for my FB and Youtube live streams.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 6, 2022)

kellemar said:


> This isn't true. I've been running the Intel via Rosetta 2 with no issues for my FB and Youtube live streams.



If you're not compositing a ton of streams via NDI, I'm sure Rosetta is fine. But for me, perf w/ Rosetta + M1 Pro simply trying to do exactly what I do on native Intel (3-4 600-800p 30/60 inputs -> 1080p/60 output) is dropping frames like they're hot.


----------



## djsammm (Jan 7, 2022)

For me to stream with OBS and Serato DJ (both use Rosetta), I find it drops many frames and looks very choppy. I have a M1Max 32 Graphic Core 64GB RAM and 4TB storage... Unless my configuration is off, the performance is such that I cannot use this as a solution.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyone know if we might get an official Apple Silicon compiled version in 27.2?


----------



## thbe (Jan 9, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> Correct. Not yet at least.
> 
> Folks argue that Rosetta can handle the Intel build fine, but in my experience (M1 Pro) that is not true at all, at least in an NDI-in, 6000 bps 1080p-out situation.



It depends on what you're doing. If native ARM-based OBS consumes 5% CPU and Intel/ Rosetta OBS 10%, then the statement is true that Rosetta can handle the Intel build fine. But based on my experience, this is only true, if you run OBS stand-alone or with something that doesn't consume much CPU either. If you run multiple apps in parallel and all or most of them are Intel builds, the performance becomes an issue. Based on the fact that the unofficial builds for M1 ARM run very well, I would assume it's not a programming issue but more around the CI pipeline and the fact that there is no M1 ARM runner within GitHub Actions that blocks the official ARM release.


----------



## callimeron (Jan 9, 2022)

obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)


			https://firestorage.com/download/d721ea2a2297c0893ae9d318fb75e4cecaa97989
		

download password sh1j0kv9

droidcam-obs-macos


			https://firestorage.com/download/a375c13d2b24b569677bf3e7c8ec36a38ab4f485
		

download password wj4nktr2

obs-multi-rtmp-0.2.8


			https://firestorage.com/download/f1c43e621c6e962cd9727821abbb86a05c66d91a
		

download password h32gs6n0

obs-ndi-4.9.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/b45953602d89f3e6a58212499cd34eca35590e72
		

download password bhd76880

obs-websocket-5.0.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/b37184abce61301c18e1a4917473f12f2d0f0df8
		

download password t07rynjn

spectralizer-1.3.4


			https://firestorage.com/download/fe4e4026213864f6f8feefdcce3b50d5d581c687
		

download password sr190jmg

StreamDeckPlugin-5.1.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/11946e3d8be6027a2c96541b3ad288493a99616a
		

download password 76tdh1g0


----------



## ibrahima (Jan 9, 2022)

callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)



Thanks for uploading this and the other builds, I'm getting "OBS is damaged and cannot be opened" on the OBS.app file after copying it over to the applications folder and when opening straight from the DMG file. Haven't had this issue with the other builds, I've just checked the DMG for obs-studio-27.1.3 and that is opening ok.

If this is opening ok for you please let me know, likewise if anyone else is having the same problem or if it is opening ok please let me know.

Separate note on the Stream FX builds, I've noticed that the 3D Transform filter doesn't seem to be having an effect on the recent builds that have been shared. Has anyone else checked this and had similar?


----------



## ibrahima (Jan 9, 2022)

ibrahima said:


> Thanks for uploading this and the other builds, I'm getting "OBS is damaged and cannot be opened" on the OBS.app file after copying it over to the applications folder and when opening straight from the DMG file. Haven't had this issue with the other builds, I've just checked the DMG for obs-studio-27.1.3 and that is opening ok.
> 
> If this is opening ok for you please let me know, likewise if anyone else is having the same problem or if it is opening ok please let me know.
> 
> Separate note on the Stream FX builds, I've noticed that the 3D Transform filter doesn't seem to be having an effect on the recent builds that have been shared. Has anyone else checked this and had similar?



ok I think I've solved my Stream FX issue, I was using a build that doesn't include fix from this pull request: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-StreamFX/pull/701/files

I put the changes into the relevant transform.effect file by hand (probably not a great idea but it seems to work!)

Fingers crossed we'll see supported builds from both projects in the next few years or so.


----------



## callimeron (Jan 9, 2022)

callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d721ea2a2297c0893ae9d318fb75e4cecaa97989
> ...


Oops, failed to sign. I can't open it at this point.
If you are in a hurry, you can recreate the dmg with the following command.


```
split -b 80m obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2-ae4797f8c-macOS.dmg obs-studio-27.2.0.
cat obs-studio-27.2.0.* > obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2.dmg
```


----------



## callimeron (Jan 10, 2022)

obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)


			https://firestorage.com/download/7eedf012eda173d1d3fb6d2bdc078f8b6c7905bb
		

download password dchrd175

StreamFX 0.11.0.0a7


			https://firestorage.com/download/e274ce1fc6d65b101219035cd372ca41734f2b19
		

download password eiprgtcp

Advanced Scene Switcher 1.17.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/21276018af8585f76f72ed942c4f035d37376113
		

download password q3w944sm

audio-monitor 0.7.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/63a55f1d6ba483c365de9e3fac08cc2054c1529d
		

download password 3iep3m09

downstream-keyer 0.2.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/6e8b8af68eef90aeba251e2a309d726a5f1425fe
		

download password vw2t5jvh

move-transition 2.5.4


			https://firestorage.com/download/a9807786afce728150e56aaa5c56dc00c94d2068
		

download password nthu0x6z

setting-docks 0.0.3


			https://firestorage.com/download/8343fb8c4fd04a89d8e5ee54d1b876bfc6960b69
		

download password 54gi3k43

source-dock 0.2.4


			https://firestorage.com/download/644d6639ee83935efee5c6227544f95afb4774c8
		

download password 718zqp1z

source-record 0.2.6


			https://firestorage.com/download/75ce723addb83994381b19a414a57359648c9a8f
		

download password j8q0er8w

obs-ios-camera-source 2.8.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/d8dd5720a8de454d14deb7141d9bade52f689f63
		

download password pcx2h3dh


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 10, 2022)

callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/7eedf012eda173d1d3fb6d2bdc078f8b6c7905bb
> ...



This one seems bad too.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 10, 2022)

@callimeron: can you please share or point to the procedure and/or scripts you're utilizing to compile these packages? 

I was able to combine an older OBS studio one with your recent NDI one and it worked well (clean, smooth video), except this version of NDI has the right-channel audio crackling bug. Was hoping to try an older version of the source.


----------



## callimeron (Jan 11, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> @callimeron: can you please share or point to the procedure and/or scripts you're utilizing to compile these packages?


edited "full-build-macos.sh".

change line 219.
    ${CURLCMD} --progress-bar -L -C - -O https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/cef_binary_${1}_macos_x86_64.tar.xz
↓
    ${CURLCMD} --progress-bar -L -C - -O https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/cef_binary_${1}_macos_${CURRENT_ARCH}.tar.xz

change line 221.
    /usr/bin/tar -xf ./cef_binary_${1}_macos_x86_64.tar.xz
    cd ./cef_binary_${1}_macos_x86_64
↓
    /usr/bin/tar -xf ./cef_binary_${1}_macos_${CURRENT_ARCH}.tar.xz
    cd ./cef_binary_${1}_macos_${CURRENT_ARCH}

change line 277.
    cmake -DENABLE_SPARKLE_UPDATER=ON \
↓
    cmake -DENABLE_SPARKLE_UPDATER=OFF \

change line 286.
        -DCEF_ROOT_DIR="${DEPS_BUILD_DIR}/cef_binary_${MACOS_CEF_BUILD_VERSION:-${CI_MACOS_CEF_VERSION}}_macos_x86_64" \
↓
        -DCEF_ROOT_DIR="${DEPS_BUILD_DIR}/cef_binary_${MACOS_CEF_BUILD_VERSION:-${CI_MACOS_CEF_VERSION}}_macos_${CURRENT_ARCH}" \

change line 385.
    /bin/cp -R "${DEPS_BUILD_DIR}/cef_binary_${MACOS_CEF_BUILD_VERSION:-${CI_MACOS_CEF_VERSION}}_macos_x86_64/Release/Chromium Embedded Framework.framework" ./OBS.app/Contents/Frameworks/
↓
    /bin/cp -R "${DEPS_BUILD_DIR}/cef_binary_${MACOS_CEF_BUILD_VERSION:-${CI_MACOS_CEF_VERSION}}_macos_${CURRENT_ARCH}/Release/Chromium Embedded Framework.framework" ./OBS.app/Contents/Frameworks/

insert line 232.
        -DPROJECT_ARCH="arm64" \


----------



## Heals (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, great job on providing these - would some of the builds from yesterday still be available?

I don't care if they're not signed as everyone can literally resign them on their macs using 
`codesign -s - -f --deep OBS.app` but currently the filestorage links return a "file has been deleted" ^^'


----------



## callimeron (Jan 11, 2022)

Heals said:


> Hi, great job on providing these - would some of the builds from yesterday still be available?
> 
> I don't care if they're not signed as everyone can literally resign them on their macs using
> `codesign -s - -f --deep OBS.app` but currently the filestorage links return a "file has been deleted" ^^'


thanks.

obs-studio-27.2.0-beta3


			https://firestorage.com/download/43bdbab2750542bf2e67dbeeb7d862521fcd075c
		

download password guq1rc04


----------



## Heals (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you working just fine - is there any hardware encoder support for M1 so far? (found it, just had to toggle Output Mode to Advanced)

And for anyone that keeps seeing "This application is damaged" or "This application can't be opened because Apple cannot scan it for malicious software" - right click OBS.app and select "Open" from the context menu. It will once again warn you but this time you can chose to open the app anyway.

Should it still give you "This application is damaged" try to re-sign it (this will require you to download XCode from the appstore):


```
sudo codesign -s - -f --deep /Applications/OBS.app
```

If you get the same warning for any plugins you downloaded from here you can fix it by opening a terminal and executing:

```
sudo xattr -r -d com.apple.quarantine "/Library/Application Support/obs-studio"
```

That last step will probably be required for any manual updates you install too.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 11, 2022)

To those who have successfully implemented NDI compiled for M1: I'm hitting a snag, where my M1-compiled obs-ndi.so is causing my M1-compiled OBS to crash at startup:

15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.1)
15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Trying ''
15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/lib'
15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/local/lib'
15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at '/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib'
15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Can't find the NDI library

This libndi.4.dylib is coming from the original packaged runtime (ndi-runtime-4.5.1-macOS.pkg), which I suspect is the issue. What libndi.4.dylibs have been successful for you guys?


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 11, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> To those who have successfully implemented NDI compiled for M1: I'm hitting a snag, where my M1-compiled obs-ndi.so is causing my M1-compiled OBS to crash at startup:
> 
> 15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.1)
> 15:19:44.205: [obs-ndi] Trying ''
> ...


UPDATE: I tried swapping-in (and renaming) the dylib from the NDI 5 package, and that changed the log to this:


15:43:06.339: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.1)
15:43:06.339: [obs-ndi] Trying ''
15:43:06.339: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/lib'
15:43:06.339: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/local/lib'
15:43:06.339: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at '/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib'
15:43:06.341: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
15:43:06.341: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK APPLE 12:24:55 Nov  2 2021 5.0.10)

However, OBS is still crashing with the obs-ndi.so plugin present. Any ideas?


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 11, 2022)

callimeron said:


> edited "full-build-macos.sh".
> 
> change line 219.
> ${CURLCMD} --progress-bar -L -C - -O https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/cef_binary_${1}_macos_x86_64.tar.xz
> ...



This worked well, thanks! When you compiled NDI, did you have to make any similar modifications or tweaks?


----------



## callimeron (Jan 12, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> I was able to combine an older OBS studio one with your recent NDI one and it worked well (clean, smooth video), except this version of NDI has the right-channel audio crackling bug. Was hoping to try an older version of the source.


Build obs-ndi 4.9.1 tagged


			https://firestorage.com/download/1b421fd57d8c1ec45a5cdfbfe9c59d88da17d4ac
		

download password wpzqxdwt


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 12, 2022)

callimeron said:


> Build obs-ndi 4.9.1 tagged
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/1b421fd57d8c1ec45a5cdfbfe9c59d88da17d4ac
> ...



This installed cleanly and doesn't appear to have that right-channel audio bug that I mentioned previously (which is suprising, as I thought both were 4.9.1). Thank you! Can you please share your recipe for this one? Your recipe for obs-studio worked well for me.


----------



## callimeron (Jan 12, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> This installed cleanly and doesn't appear to have that right-channel audio bug that I mentioned previously (which is suprising, as I thought both were 4.9.1). Thank you! Can you please share your recipe for this one? Your recipe for obs-studio worked well for me.


I built it like this.

```
git clone https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi.git
cd obs-ndi
git checkout "4.9.1"
cmake -DLIBOBS_INCLUDE_DIR=../obs-studio/libobs \
 -DLIBOBS_LIB=../obs-studio/libobs \
 -DOBS_FRONTEND_LIB=/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Frameworks/libobs-frontend-api.dylib \
 -DQTDIR=/tmp/obsdeps \
 -DCMAKE_OSX_ARCHITECTURES=arm64 \
 -B build .
cmake --build build --config Release
packagesbuild ./installer/obs-ndi.pkgproj
```


----------



## Classicmac (Jan 13, 2022)

Nickeleye said:


> Yes, I was able to get that working by just dropping the "audio-monitor.plugin" file directly in the plugins folder mentioned previously. Seems to work no problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know why the streamdeck plugin isn't working the same way.



I copied the plugin in to /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/. Then I launched OBS and got the security error. I then ran 'xattr -d com.apple.quarantine /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/StreamDeckPlugin/bin/StreamDeckPlugin.so' and restarted OBS. Then the Stream Deck started working.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 13, 2022)

Classicmac said:


> I copied the plugin in to /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/. Then I launched OBS and got the security error. I then ran 'xattr -d com.apple.quarantine /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/StreamDeckPlugin/bin/StreamDeckPlugin.so' and restarted OBS. Then the Stream Deck started working.



I was able to do the same, except I just opened the binary with VsCode (didn't display anything of course) via right click -> open. That cleared the file.


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 13, 2022)

A new problem that I discovered is that Bar Raider's famous "Obs Tools" plugin for StreamDeck is only compiled for Windows (he doesn't own a Mac). Since StreamDeck is still running on rosetta (and it actually seems to run fine, which is not true for Obs), I assume we'd want to compile it for MacOS but x86_64?

Anyone know how to do this? The repo is here: https://github.com/BarRaider/streamdeck-obstools


----------



## Rollerleg (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello everyone. I want to make my first contribution to the forum. Attached is the blackgroundremoval plugin for obs compiled for the M1. It is compatible with OBS version 27.2.0-beta3 compiled for M1.

I hope you enjoy it. 

obs-backgroundremoval


----------



## anderkh (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello all! I have successfully compiled the obs-websocket plugin, but can't figure out where to put it. The CI scripts in the project use packagesbuild that I can't seem to find. I've tried putting the .so in a few places in OBS, but the Tools menu never shows the configuration page. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## StrayTexel (Jan 20, 2022)

So apparently BarRaider's Streamdeck Websocket tool doesn't work with websocket 5.0 and above. Has anyone had success with *callimeron's *build of obs-websocket 4.9.1? I can install it fine, but his M1 compile of OBS can't see it for some reason. Conversely, his obs-websocket 5.0 build works just fine. Looks like 4.9.1 is missing something (libobs)?

*5.0:*


15:37:20.854: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] you can haz websockets (Version: 5.0.0 | RPC Version: 1)
15:37:20.854: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Qt version (compile-time): 5.15.2 | Qt version (run-time): 5.15.2
15:37:20.854: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Linked ASIO Version: 101201
15:37:20.859: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Module loaded.


*4.9.1:*

15:34:18.559: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-websocket/bin/obs-websocket.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-websocket/bin/obs-websocket.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-websocket/bin/obs-websocket.so, 0x0101): Library not loaded: @rpath/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs
15:34:18.559:   Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-websocket/bin/obs-websocket.so
15:34:18.559:   Reason: tried: '/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file), '/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file), '/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file), '/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file), '/Library/Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file), '/System/Library/Frameworks/libobs.framework/Versions/A/libobs' (no such file)
15:34:18.559:
15:34:18.559: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-websocket/bin/obs-websocket.so' not loaded


----------



## azaire1180 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello,

I don't know if I'm the only one but every time I launch OBS, I have a pop up check for update automatically that I can't close since the last update... not to mention that users macsilicone are put on the side a lot


----------



## Nickeleye (Jan 21, 2022)

Sorry for the rookie question, but I don't really know much about re-compiling code. Is there any way to recompile the Stream Elements Live fork of OBS Studio 27.1.3 for M1?


----------



## FallingLuma (Jan 23, 2022)

Not sure if this could be of use but this is a build of the current Git codebase with reliably working VideoToolbox HW encoder including the bitrate limiter (I removed the VT property causing the framedrops as per this issue: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/5840 and https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5809 was merged which fixed the hangs). Let me know how it works for you, works really well on my end for both recording and streaming: https://mega.nz/file/fxQlnQrQ#dASrIoovSiTFnJjrJmlYIn71zMrUutdAfWrjCvDF4iE
(And yes, the M1 is a beast for software encoding but it's nice to have HW encoding working as well)


----------



## ditherkins (Jan 24, 2022)

(reply to StrayTexel)

Having the exact same issue and would be incredibly appreciative of a functional 4.9.1 websocket version, I use Touch Portal for all my controls while live and it would be amazing to have that back.

On that note though, callimeron has single-handedly saved my production pipeline and livelihood by putting all these together and I just want to say THANK YOU SO MUCH. Seriously, incredible work.


----------



## Bartyx (Jan 24, 2022)

@*callimeron thank you very much for your work. The performance of your version is incredible and everything works fantastic. I hope it will transform in the official release. 

EDIT: One little thing. But I am not sure you can change it. My streams and records via Apple Hardware Encoder looks like they lost some of colors. It looks like flat camera profiles. I need to try some color grading filters I guess.*


----------



## callimeron (Jan 25, 2022)

StreamFX-0.11.0.0


			https://firestorage.com/download/70e373d7948f8365a7dfa1e9f8de24053a38d900
		

download password tm555yum

obs-websocket-4.9.1


			https://firestorage.com/download/88c32cea7c2cf378de19c70c457c3deb0c694097
		

download password uev901ss


----------



## ditherkins (Jan 25, 2022)

Absolutely fantastic.

Confirmed functional. (Websocket 4.9.1)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Heals (Jan 26, 2022)

Not entirely sure if it's related to being compiled for M1 or possible differences in the M1's VT H264 encoder but has anyone noticed issues streaming with bitrate limiter enabled?

These settings work just fine and I did a 4 hour long stream to Twitch without issues:


```
20:10:53.644: [VideoToolbox streaming_h264: 'h264']: session created with hardware encoding
20:10:53.660: [VideoToolbox streaming_h264: 'h264']: settings:
20:10:53.660:     vt_encoder_id          com.apple.videotoolbox.videoencoder.ave.avc
20:10:53.660:     bitrate:               5000 (kbps)
20:10:53.660:     fps_num:               60
20:10:53.660:     fps_den:               1
20:10:53.660:     width:                 1920
20:10:53.660:     height:                1080
20:10:53.660:     keyint:                2 (s)
20:10:53.660:     limit_bitrate:         off
20:10:53.660:     rc_max_bitrate:        5000 (kbps)
20:10:53.660:     rc_max_bitrate_window: 1.500000 (s)
20:10:53.660:     hw_enc:                on
20:10:53.660:     profile:               default
20:10:53.660:
20:10:53.662: [CoreAudio AAC: 'adv_stream_aac']: settings:
20:10:53.662:     mode:          AAC
20:10:53.662:     bitrate:       128
20:10:53.662:     sample rate:   48000
20:10:53.662:     cbr:           on
20:10:53.662:     output buffer: 1536
20:10:53.663: [CoreAudio AAC: 'adv_archive_aac']: settings:
20:10:53.663:     mode:          AAC
20:10:53.663:     bitrate:       128
20:10:53.663:     sample rate:   48000
20:10:53.663:     cbr:           on
20:10:53.663:     output buffer: 1536
```

However VT H264 being a VBR encoder I do get the rare output spike up to 10.000kbit - twitch didn't complain with an overall stream bitrate of 4.800 for 1080p@60 however IMO that's where the 'limit bitrate' setting comes into play. Enabling it however causes streams with "0kbs" to arrive at twitch - e.G. nothing.

I tried various combinations of encoder settings but the gist is that this won't produce any stream output to arrive at twitch while the same without "limit bitrate" works:


```
10:05:06.255: [VideoToolbox streaming_h264: 'h264']: session created with hardware encoding
10:05:06.271: [VideoToolbox streaming_h264: 'h264']: settings:
10:05:06.271:     vt_encoder_id          com.apple.videotoolbox.videoencoder.ave.avc
10:05:06.271:     bitrate:               5000 (kbps)
10:05:06.271:     fps_num:               60
10:05:06.271:     fps_den:               1
10:05:06.271:     width:                 1920
10:05:06.271:     height:                1080
10:05:06.271:     keyint:                2 (s)
10:05:06.271:     limit_bitrate:         on
10:05:06.271:     rc_max_bitrate:        5000 (kbps)
10:05:06.271:     rc_max_bitrate_window: 1.500000 (s)
10:05:06.271:     hw_enc:                on
10:05:06.271:     profile:               default
10:05:06.271: 
10:05:06.272: [CoreAudio AAC: 'adv_stream_aac']: settings:
10:05:06.272:     mode:          AAC
10:05:06.272:     bitrate:       128
10:05:06.272:     sample rate:   48000
10:05:06.272:     cbr:           on
10:05:06.272:     output buffer: 1536
10:05:06.273: [CoreAudio AAC: 'adv_archive_aac']: settings:
10:05:06.273:     mode:          AAC
10:05:06.273:     bitrate:       128
10:05:06.273:     sample rate:   48000
10:05:06.273:     cbr:           on
```

(Happy to make a new thread for this if it doesn't belong here but since this is "OBS on Apple Silicon" it seems like a good starting point to ask)


----------



## Heals (Jan 26, 2022)

Update on my previous post - I shuffled over GitHub and this seems to be a known issue and had a recent PR merged to alleviate some of the problems:


still open issue: Apple M1 VT Hardware Encoder fails Facebook stream with "Limit bitrate" enabled
pull request to address part of the issue: mac-vth264: Fix DTS timestamps when blank #5809
Ignore that the author mentions FaceBook, I had similar experiences with Twitch.

@callimeron - would it be possible for you to provide an updated M1 build based on the latest github? (or at least the mac-vth264)
I'd try to do it myself but I lack any knowledge what you changed in the build files / process.


----------



## FallingLuma (Jan 26, 2022)

Heals said:


> Update on my previous post - I shuffled over GitHub and this seems to be a known issue and had a recent PR merged to alleviate some of the problems:
> 
> 
> still open issue: Apple M1 VT Hardware Encoder fails Facebook stream with "Limit bitrate" enabled
> ...


Check my post above (I'm the author of the PR/issue btw). I also removed the RealTime property in the build which (at least on my end) makes the HW VideoToolbox very reliable


----------



## Heals (Jan 26, 2022)

FallingLuma said:


> Check my post above (I'm the author of the PR/issue btw). I also removed the RealTime property in the build which (at least on my end) makes the HW VideoToolbox very reliable



I did in the meantime (I wish we could edit posts here..) thank you very much for the PR, it fixes my issue for M1/native perfectly fine and I'm not experiencing any random frame drops either.

In case anyone is interested - this is an M1/native build of the current github trunk:
- obs-studio-27.2.0-beta4-67dbb316a-macOS.dmg
- pw: Fff!2.hV


----------



## binone (Jan 26, 2022)

Heals said:


> I did in the meantime (I wish we could edit posts here..) thank you very much for the PR, it fixes my issue for M1/native perfectly fine and I'm not experiencing any random frame drops either.
> 
> In case anyone is interested - this is an M1/native build of the current github trunk:
> - obs-studio-27.2.0-beta4-67dbb316a-macOS.dmg
> - pw: Fff!2.hV


 Is NDI available here?


----------



## Heals (Jan 26, 2022)

binone said:


> Is NDI available here?



It has no plugins included - see page10/9/8 and before there should be links for the NDI plugin too.
The last linked plugins all still work with my DMG.


----------



## samerg (Jan 27, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> I don't know if I'm the only one but every time I launch OBS, I have a pop up check for update automatically that I can't close since the last update... not to mention that users macsilicone are put on the side a lot



Yes, same here. The box stays open in the background, I cannot close it, but it doesn’t hurt ;-)


----------



## jemannin (Jan 27, 2022)

callimeron said:


> Build obs-ndi 4.9.1 tagged
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/1b421fd57d8c1ec45a5cdfbfe9c59d88da17d4ac
> ...



Tried installing that one and got this:



I had NDI 5.0 Tools already installed, downloaded today directly from ndi.tv.

Or is it so that NDI 5.0 does not work with obs-ndi plugin?


----------



## Nickeleye (Jan 28, 2022)

Heals said:


> I did in the meantime (I wish we could edit posts here..) thank you very much for the PR, it fixes my issue for M1/native perfectly fine and I'm not experiencing any random frame drops either.
> 
> In case anyone is interested - this is an M1/native build of the current github trunk:
> - obs-studio-27.2.0-beta4-67dbb316a-macOS.dmg
> - pw: Fff!2.hV



If I install this now, is it going to mean I have to re-do all of my plugin setup and everything I got working from 27.1.3? I almost don't want to touch anything if it might break.


----------



## binone (Jan 28, 2022)

jemannin said:


> Tried installing that one and got this:
> View attachment 79563
> I had NDI 5.0 Tools already installed, downloaded today directly from ndi.tv.
> 
> Or is it so that NDI 5.0 does not work with obs-ndi plugin?


Got the same. I download, install, but still no NDI sources


----------



## jemannin (Jan 29, 2022)

@binone I managed to get the obs-ndi work with the guide in this link mentioned before in this discussion. Seems to work but I haven't tested its quality yet.


chamgauns said:


> Release 4.9.1 · kilinbox/obs-ndi
> 
> 
> Install NDI Tools Run from Terminal sudo cp "/Applications/NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks/libndi_advanced.dylib" "/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib" Copy obs-ndi.plugin to /Library/Applicati...
> ...



Anyone else has had a problem that there is no ability to use the YouTube API to stream to it? I mean the way of being able to create a new live stream directly in OBS.


----------



## binone (Jan 29, 2022)

jemannin said:


> @binone I managed to get the obs-ndi work with the guide in this link mentioned before in this discussion. Seems to work but I haven't tested its quality yet.
> 
> 
> Anyone else has had a problem that there is no ability to use the YouTube API to stream to it? I mean the way of being able to create a new live stream directly in OBS.


It works that way, thank you!


----------



## jemannin (Jan 30, 2022)

jemannin said:


> Anyone else has had a problem that there is no ability to use the YouTube API to stream to it? I mean the way of being able to create a new live stream directly in OBS.


I can only see a way to insert RTMP-key; no way to use YouTube Integration. I guess that feature came in OBS Studio 27.1 but is it possible that it is only available in legacy releases?


----------



## bymaxgames (Jan 31, 2022)

Can someone compile the stream deck plugin for m1 plz


----------



## jemannin (Jan 31, 2022)

bymaxgames said:


> Can someone compile the stream deck plugin for m1 plz



Do you mean that? (the last one in the list)



callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d721ea2a2297c0893ae9d318fb75e4cecaa97989
> ...


----------



## bymaxgames (Jan 31, 2022)

jemannin said:


> Do you mean that? (the last one in the list)


oh there is it but it doesnt work for me


----------



## bymaxgames (Jan 31, 2022)

it think because the plugin is older than my stream deck software


----------



## bymaxgames (Jan 31, 2022)

EDIT:Version is not important when i tried the newest intel plugin on the older stream deck version in intel obs and that worked


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 31, 2022)

I'd like to note to everyone on this thread that we plan to include official support for Apple Silicon in the first release after 27.2, and will be sure to announce it widely when official test builds are available. (Twitter announcement: https://twitter.com/OBSProject/status/1488224619907715074)

Also, I would be remiss if I didn't remind everyone in here to *be extremely cautious of links to filesharing sites hosting unofficial builds of OBS & OBS plugins*. I'm not suggesting anyone in this thread is doing anything malicious, but I am suggesting that it would be very easy for somebody to do something malicious if they wanted to. We typically delete random filesharing site links, but I'll make an exception for this thread for the time being. My general recommendation is to just sit tight and be patient -- it will come soon enough.


----------



## risekevin (Feb 2, 2022)

So I just bought the new 16" MacBook Pro M1 w/ 16gb. Definitely didn't work with the current release of OBS as you know, so i installed the beta that came out 5 days ago for M1. It greatly reduced my dropped frames, but my video quality is now horrible and pixelated even at 720p60.

Has anyone figured out a way to fix this? I'm assuming it had to do with how video is being encoded as it is output for streaming. Help! I figured by waiting about 2 years from the first M1 chip that this would be figured out by now.


----------



## KCR (Feb 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> I'd like to note to everyone on this thread that we plan to include official support for Apple Silicon in the first release after 27.2, and will be sure to announce it widely when official test builds are available. (Twitter announcement: https://twitter.com/OBSProject/status/1488224619907715074)
> 
> Also, I would be remiss if I didn't remind everyone in here to *be extremely cautious of links to filesharing sites hosting unofficial builds of OBS & OBS plugins*. I'm not suggesting anyone in this thread is doing anything malicious, but I am suggesting that it would be very easy for somebody to do something malicious if they wanted to. We typically delete random filesharing site links, but I'll make an exception for this thread for the time being. My general recommendation is to just sit tight and be patient -- it will come soon enough.



Hi dodgepong

I saw some chatter about this thread on the Discord and was hoping that folks would also make a comment on this thread.

I upgraded to an M1 MBA as a risk because the previous Intel MBP I had was pretty under powered and I had heard good things about the M1s even using Rosetta. While I did find OBS to run ok under Rosetta it wasn't amazing. I ended up finding a few threads about compiling OBS yourself for ARM and followed a few of the guides. I am pretty tech savy person and the only real issue I seemed to find was the browser sources did not work, this of course is a bit of an issue for folks who use those for things like Twitch alerts/chat ect.

I'm pretty impressed with the work that some of the folks who have been compiling and sharing with the rest of us have done. I, though having some reservations (I work in Web Security) had about the sites to share the downloads from, haven't found any suspicious traffic on my Mac nor my network firewall since installing the pre-complied versions that seem to include browser sources.

I appreciate the reminder to be cautious but was wondering if I could ask a few follow up questions.

1 - if folks like callimeron have this compiled and working does this mean M1 official support is very close?

2 - if not can you give us a high level of what the roadblocks are?

3 - is the work callimeron has done here anything the OBS team can pull from?

I understand and appreciate this is not a huge company and you folks have to prioritize. That being said if the file sharing sites themselves are the issue that makes you nervous could OBS provide a safer way for the community to help? I guess I just saw this as a great example of open source working and while I get the official team having to work on other priorities we saw some folks stepping up and helping support a new chipset that seems to be pretty powerful.

Additionally, not sure if you can comment on this but I became a Patreon and I know OBS also opened up a bounty program - is there anyway myself and any others who are willing to chip in financially can move Apple M series chips towards a higher priority?

Thanks - again all of this is completely understanding of how slammed the OBS team is and how grateful macOS users are that this application is out there.


----------



## Talonis (Feb 2, 2022)

That's a great post KCR.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 2, 2022)

I am unfamiliar with any of the work that callimeron has done, and to my knowledge, none of the OBS team members have had any contact with them.

The work to support M1 machines is largely already done, but it's based on a necessary rewrite of our CMake system, which is a very large change that affects how the whole project is maintained and thus makes it impractical to maintain test builds in parallel with our regular releases. The rewrite is already done, but we're waiting until 27.2 is out the door before we review and merge it due to how large of a change it is. The pull request (including the CMake changes and M1 support) can be found here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5155

Basically, once the release process is done for 27.2, we're free to start reviewing the pull request so we can merge it and start making test releases. Due to the enormity of the pull request, we want to wait until after 27.2 is out. So that is the blocker: releasing 27.2. There's not really anything else we need other than to wait for that process to complete. The best thing the community can do is test the pre-release builds of 27.2 to ensure it's as bug-free as possible so that we can get to new developments as soon as possible: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-27-2-release-candidate.151781/

As for priority, M1 support is already pretty much as high-priority as it can get. This is why I'm telling you to just be patient.


----------



## KCR (Feb 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> I am unfamiliar with any of the work that callimeron has done, and to my knowledge, none of the OBS team members have had any contact with them.
> 
> The work to support M1 machines is largely already done, but it's based on a necessary rewrite of our CMake system, which is a very large change that affects how the whole project is maintained and thus makes it impractical to maintain test builds in parallel with our regular releases. The rewrite is already done, but we're waiting until 27.2 is out the door before we review and merge it due to how large of a change it is. The pull request (including the CMake changes and M1 support) can be found here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5155
> 
> ...



Sure - thank you for the reply was just curious. To be clear don't want to come across as ungrateful or impatient. Thank you for the additional information!


----------



## FallingLuma (Feb 3, 2022)

If anyone is interested I PR'd a constant quality mode toggle for M1 macs ( https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5913 ), this is a build of the 27.2.0-rc1 sources with that PR: https://mega.nz/file/qpIzBKwY#eLHvYkotoeok8PTzsFBRIp_lfOWOQ-YezdD1ig2njAw (this also includes the recent videotoolbox fixes). Constant quality seems to work pretty well here with quality set to 50.


----------



## kellemar (Feb 4, 2022)

Anyone able to get the latest M1 Spectralizer working yet? Doesn't seem to appear on my M1 OBS build (it was working previously)


----------



## StrayTexel (Feb 5, 2022)

callimeron said:


> I built it like this.
> 
> ```
> git clone https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi.git
> ...



I finally got around to trying this (obs-ndi build) myself, and I followed the commands explicitly. It appeared to compile, build and package cleanly. But whenever I actually go to use it, OBS just crashes at startup.

This is the tail of the OBS log (note how there is no error):


> 15:23:14.088: [obs-ndi] Trying ''
> 15:23:14.089: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/lib'
> 15:23:14.089: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/local/lib'
> 15:23:14.089: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at '/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib'
> ...


Removing the plugin makes OBS work again. However, the pre-packaged version from @callimeron works just fine. No crash in OBS at all. NDI option shows up in the sources as expected. Both are versions 4.9.1 of the source obs-ndi repos.

I don't understand what I'm doing wrong with my compiled and packaged version. I am doing this NDI plugin compilation on top of the latest 27.2.0-rc1 version of obs-studio (which it references during build), if that matters.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## StrayTexel (Feb 10, 2022)

Trying to compile obs-websocket 4.9.1 as well, and getting this:


```
In file included from /Code/obs-websocket/src/rpc/RpcRequest.h:23:

/Code/obs-websocket/src/rpc/../obs-websocket.h:36:7: error: type alias redefinition with different types ('OBSRef<obs_data_array_t *, ___data_array_dummy_addref, obs_data_array_release>' (aka 'OBSRef<obs_data_array *, ___data_array_dummy_addref, obs_data_array_release>') vs 'OBSRefAutoRelease<obs_data_array_t *, obs_data_array_release>' (aka 'OBSRefAutoRelease<obs_data_array *, obs_data_array_release>'))

using OBSDataArrayAutoRelease =
```

I modified build-plugin-macos.sh with the diff below, but I assume I'm missing some necessary changes:


```
-       -DCMAKE_OSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET=10.13 \
+       -DCMAKE_OSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET=12.2 \
+       -DCMAKE_OSX_ARCHITECTURES=arm64 \
```

Anyone know what I'm missing?


----------



## kolorfilm (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you @callimeron for the port of the plugin. Keep up the good work!

Unfortunately I get an error in the OBS Log when it tries to start the plugin. I moved the files from the "zipped" file to obs-studio/plugins/.

The log stills says on OBS 27.2.0-rc4 (mac):


```
10:53:08.453: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so, 0x0101): tried: '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so' (mach-o file, but is an incompatible architecture (have 'arm64', need 'x86_64')), '/usr/lib/obs-ios-camera-source.so' (no such file)
10:53:08.453:
10:53:08.453: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so' not loaded
```

What is wrong?



callimeron said:


> obs-ios-camera-source 2.8.0
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/8e2742083f9bffa0af617748e8d8cc8be5259afe
> ...


----------



## kolorfilm (Feb 14, 2022)

I accidentally installed the latest beta of the intel version. Of course the *obs-ios-camera-source 2.8.0 ARM* version isn't working for that.
Now I installed the latest ARM64 version from here.

Unfortunately I still get an error with the ARM version of the plugin @callimeron posted in this thread.

The error log of OBS (_version OBS 27.2.0-13-g133f2f14d (Mac)_ installed) says:


```
22:47:05.795: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so, 0x0101): Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Frameworks/libavcodec.58.54.100.dylib
22:47:05.795:   Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so
22:47:05.795:   Reason: tried: '/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/libavcodec.58.54.100.dylib' (no such file), '/usr/lib/libavcodec.58.54.100.dylib' (no such file)
22:47:05.795:
22:47:05.795: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ios-camera-source/bin/obs-ios-camera-source.so' not loaded
```

Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## imniqhunter (Feb 18, 2022)

callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/7eedf012eda173d1d3fb6d2bdc078f8b6c7905bb
> ...


I hope I am doing this properly, please forgive me if I'm not following the rules of the thread but I'm in wayyy over my head here and this seems to be the best resource for my specific need. I'm a videographer and use OBS in some of the legal recordings that I produce, specifically the remote depositions through zoom. I have been able to install the Beta 3 and it works great but I can't seem to get the window capture to work for the zoom window. Also I don't even know how to install the additional packages so if there's a guide I one could direct me to that would be great.


----------



## Joko-bs (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello together. First of all, thank you for your amazing work to get OBS on Apple Silicon running natively. Is there any chance to get the transition table plugin compiled for Apple Silicon? https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/transition-table.1174/


----------



## lzrdbfast (Feb 26, 2022)

Hey all, has anyone been able to stream audio from a Traktor S3 through OBS on a M1 pro (or any M1/apple silicon)? I know people typically use Soundflower, but it doesn't download on my Mac. 

Would love to help with this - purchased a brand new Mac entirely for streaming, only to find out that it's not working :(


----------



## kevmunro (Mar 2, 2022)

lzrdbfast said:


> Hey all, has anyone been able to stream audio from a Traktor S3 through OBS on a M1 pro (or any M1/apple silicon)? I know people typically use Soundflower, but it doesn't download on my Mac.
> 
> Would love to help with this - purchased a brand new Mac entirely for streaming, only to find out that it's not working :(



Hey there! I use Loopback to push other sound sources into the stream. Great bit of software.


----------



## neuromask (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello,

Can you please compile Tuna plugin for arm64 apple?





						Tuna
					

Tuna  Lets you display information about the currently playing song in obs without running a separate program. Currently supports these music sources:  Spotify (All song information (except for song label), including Cover art) MPD (All song...




					obsproject.com
				




Thanks


----------



## Fbosman (Mar 3, 2022)

Does anyone know if the gstreamer plug-in works on the m1 version? I installed gstreamer and the plug-in (Mac version) but nothing shows up


----------



## jemannin (Mar 6, 2022)

I tried to install the OBS Face-Tracker plugin to My M1 Macbook Air, but it won't work. Here is more information on a GitHub issue I commented on: https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/issues/101 
Anyone has made an arm version of the OBS-Face-Tracker plugin (https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker)?


----------



## Bartyx (Mar 6, 2022)

@callimeron 

Hello. Any new version? The last one is crashing after change scene layouts! Thank you.


----------



## CattoRayTube (Mar 7, 2022)

lzrdbfast said:


> Hey all, has anyone been able to stream audio from a Traktor S3 through OBS on a M1 pro (or any M1/apple silicon)? I know people typically use Soundflower, but it doesn't download on my Mac.
> 
> Would love to help with this - purchased a brand new Mac entirely for streaming, only to find out that it's not working :(



I use VB-Audio Cable on M1 and it works just fine for me. https://vb-audio.com/Cable/


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 7, 2022)

CattoRayTube said:


> I use VB-Audio Cable on M1 and it works just fine for me. https://vb-audio.com/Cable/



I've used something similar on Windows... Does it allow routing of audio on a per app basis  (or overall Desktop Audio) into OBS? Right now I use Loopback to make a virtual mic and that works, but having something better would be...better. lol.



Bartyx said:


> @callimeron
> 
> Hello. Any new version? The last one is crashing after change scene layouts! Thank you.



While Callimeron could release a new unofficial build as I could an official M1 native release (with all the bells and whistles etc) is coming soon... Until then Rosetta should work.


----------



## Bartyx (Mar 7, 2022)

shiggitay said:


> Until then Rosetta should work.



Rosetta works bad. I have a bit complicated setup with 3 cameras and there Rosetta version takes more than 50% of CPU and stream is lagging often. When i use Callimeron version with same scene setup, it takes about 5-8% CPU including recording.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 7, 2022)

Bartyx said:


> Rosetta works bad. I have a bit complicated setup with 3 cameras and there Rosetta version takes more than 50% of CPU and stream is lagging often. When i use Callimeron version with same scene setup, it takes about 5-8% CPU including recording.



Ah your setup is way more complex than mine... Fair point. I just have a console capture video source, StreamLabs alerts, and my webcam with audio...


----------



## oculussaw (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a client who asked the same thing. idk how to upvote this thread or not.


----------



## Bartyx (Mar 8, 2022)

oculussaw said:


> I have a client who asked the same thing. idk how to upvote this thread or not.



The official version is on the way, but no one knows when it will be available. Would be great if there will be any release date.


----------



## Talonis (Mar 8, 2022)

I patiently await the official release. If nothing else, using OBS Studio under Rosetta emulation has taught me to me ruthlessly efficient and ingenious with my multi-camera streaming configuration – which is good practice whichever way you slice it.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 8, 2022)

Talonis said:


> I patiently await the official release. If nothing else, using OBS Studio under Rosetta emulation has taught me to me ruthlessly efficient and ingenious with my multi-camera streaming configuration – which is good practice whichever way you slice it.



I was streaming to Twitch last night to celebrate the 30th anniversary of a Japanese anime I like and I know this isn't quite OBS Studio but I was running StreamLabs Desktop (formerly StreamLabs OBS) under Rosetta on my M1 Mac mini, and it ran okay, but having either version/fork of OBS running officially natively on Apple Silicon would be baller. Patience is key I guess...


----------



## Talonis (Mar 8, 2022)

I would hope it would be released by the end of June. We shall see...


----------



## Bartyx (Mar 8, 2022)

shiggitay said:


> I was streaming to Twitch last night to celebrate the 30th anniversary of a Japanese anime I like and I know this isn't quite OBS Studio but I was running StreamLabs Desktop (formerly StreamLabs OBS) under Rosetta on my M1 Mac mini, and it ran okay, but having either version/fork of OBS running officially natively on Apple Silicon would be baller. Patience is key I guess...


What encoder have you used? Apple Hardware? Or x264 software?


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 8, 2022)

Bartyx said:


> What encoder have you used? Apple Hardware? Or x264 software?



I think x264? I'm not sure. I'd have to check.


----------



## oculussaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi, great job on providing these - would some of the builds from yesterday still be available?
vidmate app mobdro


----------



## StrayTexel (Mar 15, 2022)

Talonis said:


> I patiently await the official release. If nothing else, using OBS Studio under Rosetta emulation has taught me to me ruthlessly efficient and ingenious with my multi-camera streaming configuration – which is good practice whichever way you slice it.



It's reportedly coming in 27.3. Now that 27.2 is fully out we should start seeing official 27.3 release candidates any week (day?) now.



Bartyx said:


> Rosetta works bad. I have a bit complicated setup with 3 cameras and there Rosetta version takes more than 50% of CPU and stream is lagging often. When i use Callimeron version with same scene setup, it takes about 5-8% CPU including recording.



Yeah, anyone saying "just use Rosetta!" has a very simple, low-demand workload. With the unofficial M1-compiled releases it's a night and day difference.

However, I can only get any sort of "perfect" performance at a max of 1080p output. I still can't manage to record at 4K at all (~90% loss). Hoping that gets fixed in the official release and it's not a limitation of the hardware (M1 Pro for me).


----------



## Talonis (Mar 15, 2022)

StrayTexel said:


> It's reportedly coming in 27.3. Now that 27.2 is fully out we should start seeing official 27.3 release candidates any week (day?) now.



I'd be surprised if it was that soon. Sometime before mid-April would be a pleasant surprise though.


----------



## jtcsmu (Mar 16, 2022)

Has anyone tried building an M1 binary for 12.3 that includes Apple's new Window Capture code?


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 18, 2022)

jtcsmu said:


> Has anyone tried building an M1 binary for 12.3 that includes Apple's new Window Capture code?



I compiled the latest git earlier today on 12.3 and it compiled great, but I wasn't aware of any new Windows Capture code... I didn't test that as I don't use it.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 18, 2022)

Also: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...r-when-this-might-be-ready.144302/post-566588


----------



## imniqhunter (Mar 23, 2022)

First off, I'd like to say thank you to all of you that have contributed to this thread and those that came before you to develop this project.  I have recently switched my workflow from pc to Mac for my production studio and this issue has been a huge hurdle in that transition for me. I was overjoyed to see the beta work more efficiently and cleanly than the official release running through main repo.  

I'd like to see if anyone has found a solution to some of the issues that I've been having, first being with capturing audio outputs. I can't seem to be able to capture audio outputs no matter what source I try. I know the browser source plug-in is being worked on but I have yet to been able to properly get the NDI plugin working properly (I'm sure I'm the problem). I've tried using the installer and placing the .so file in the plugins folder in the application support folder, with no luck. 

If anyone could offer any assistance I'd be extremely grateful. 

NH


----------



## Bartyx (Mar 23, 2022)

imniqhunter said:


> First off, I'd like to say thank you to all of you that have contributed to this thread and those that came before you to develop this project.  I have recently switched my workflow from pc to Mac for my production studio and this issue has been a huge hurdle in that transition for me. I was overjoyed to see the beta work more efficiently and cleanly than the official release running through main repo.
> 
> I'd like to see if anyone has found a solution to some of the issues that I've been having, first being with capturing audio outputs. I can't seem to be able to capture audio outputs no matter what source I try. I know the browser source plug-in is being worked on but I have yet to been able to properly get the NDI plugin working properly (I'm sure I'm the problem). I've tried using the installer and placing the .so file in the plugins folder in the application support folder, with no luck.
> 
> ...


OBS cannot capture desktop audio on Mac like you know from Windows computers. That is not problem of the beta. 
Check this: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/mac-desktop-audio-using-blackhole.1191/


----------



## imniqhunter (Mar 30, 2022)

Any help on the issues of NDI not working?


----------



## imniqhunter (Mar 30, 2022)

chamgauns said:


> Release 4.9.1 · kilinbox/obs-ndi
> 
> 
> Install NDI Tools Run from Terminal sudo cp "/Applications/NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks/libndi_advanced.dylib" "/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib" Copy obs-ndi.plugin to /Library/Applicati...
> ...


I have not been able to get any of the NDI packages installed, I know I must be missing a step but after several attempts I am still in need of assistance.

Could anyone assist me further with this?


----------



## Wyk (Apr 4, 2022)

imniqhunter said:


> I have not been able to get any of the NDI packages installed, I know I must be missing a step but after several attempts I am still in need of assistance.
> 
> Could anyone assist me further with this?


While I haven't tested it with an NDI device yet, I did get it to show up in OBS Studio by following the instructions. Can you offer any more details on what's going on / resulting as you go through the steps?


----------



## Kabass (Apr 10, 2022)

Any news about *stream deck* compatibility with *Obs apple silicon* 27.2.0-115 version?
I added the stream deck plugin available in this thread inside the suggested folder "library>> application support >> obs studio >> plugins", but the stream deck keeps saying that "elgato remote control plugin is missing"
I've tried almost every suggestion here and the plugin still doesn't work.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kabass (Apr 10, 2022)

Kabass said:


> Any news about *stream deck* compatibility with *Obs apple silicon* 27.2.0-115 version?
> I added the stream deck plugin available in this thread inside the suggested folder "library>> application support >> obs studio >> plugins", but the stream deck keeps saying that "elgato remote control plugin is missing"
> I've tried almost every suggestion here and the plugin still doesn't work.
> Thanks in advance.


ok, I solved it, just re-authorize the obs in the system's privacy preferences.
The obs already appeared authorized, but it was necessary to redo it.
Its working now, thanks!


----------



## djknyse (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi all.  Thank you all for the wonderful discussion - I've taken the time to read and got my Streamdeck working again thanks to this thread!

Does anyone know if there is an M1 native version of this plug in: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/recursion-effect.124371/

Thanks.


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 13, 2022)

Kabass said:


> ok, I solved it, just re-authorize the obs in the system's privacy preferences.
> The obs already appeared authorized, but it was necessary to redo it.
> Its working now, thanks!


THANKS! This had be going back to the Intel version since I rely on the stream deck.


----------



## djknyse (Apr 14, 2022)

djknyse said:


> Hi all.  Thank you all for the wonderful discussion - I've taken the time to read and got my Streamdeck working again thanks to this thread!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an M1 native version of this plug in: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/recursion-effect.124371/
> 
> Thanks.


Let me be more specific:
@callimeron are you able to do an ARM version of this plug in ?  If not because you're busy with other projects and things, I understand. 

Thanks again for doing the streamdeck one. It works PERFECTLY (actually, even better than the 'original' one).


----------



## fabltd (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi All

I am trying to follow the instrutions to get the streamdeck Plugin working but no joy. What am i missing:

Plugin is installed in:

/Library/ApplicationSupport/obs-studio/plugins/StreamDeckPlugin

In there is a bin directory

With one file:

libStreamDeckPlugin.so

This has a buld date 9th Jan 2022 @ 10:12

Closed and reopen OBS and Stream Deck

Running OBS: 27.2.0-115-ga28777b03 (64 bit)

Help ....

JT


----------



## Talonis (Apr 22, 2022)

OBS 27 was released in June 2021, I wonder if we'll see the next full version release in a couple of months?


----------



## lordw (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi! This is a question for those who are running native OBS 27.2 on M1. I would like to know if this happens to more people before opening an issue in Github. 

If you add a video as a Media Source and loop it, from 27.2 it does not "loop smooth".  Depending the video you use, it freezes for a moment when it loops, or starts looping in wrong position. It's really easy to reproduce it. In 27.1.3 it works well.

I downloaded several versions from github (also the commit which became the official 27.2.4) and it happens in all of them.

It happens in all videos, tried H.264, VP9, hardware and sofware rendering. My only solution was to roll back to 27.1.3.

Can anyone confirm this problem in his computer please?


----------



## donaciano (Apr 26, 2022)

I was able to test the March 21st Github build artifact.  Perf is great!  One issue I have is with the Virtual Camera requesting screen capture permission and it not taking effect.  Even multiple OBS ARM restarts each time I change the source window it sends me to settings where it's already enabled. 

Also, for my own benefit and other potential testers, how can I identify the newest nightly build artifacts from the GitHub project?  I dug around Actions and tried filters and looking for newer ARM build artifacts I didn't see them.


----------



## thmsdj (Apr 28, 2022)

kellemar said:


> Anyone able to get the latest M1 Spectralizer working yet? Doesn't seem to appear on my M1 OBS build (it was working previously)


Same problem here. On my rosetta version I can see the plugin but not on the M1 optimized build. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## donaciano (Apr 28, 2022)

donaciano said:


> I was able to test the March 21st Github build artifact.  Perf is great!  One issue I have is with the Virtual Camera requesting screen capture permission and it not taking effect.  Even multiple OBS ARM restarts each time I change the source window it sends me to settings where it's already enabled.
> 
> Also, for my own benefit and other potential testers, how can I identify the newest nightly build artifacts from the GitHub project?  I dug around Actions and tried filters and looking for newer ARM build artifacts I didn't see them.


Please correct me if I'm wrong or add additional details, I was not able to narrow it down specifically to the nightly builds, but I did find a way to more reliably download updated builds.
From the Github repo go to Actions, BUILD, add the filters branch:master and is:success you'll find several builds each day, the jp9000 user has a lot of them but not every single day so I'm not quite in the right place yet. Select one of those builds and scroll down to Artifacts to find a newer ARM build disk image.
A link to the same location: Successful master branch builds.
(Window Capture and Virtual Camera now working perfectly)


----------



## fabltd (Apr 29, 2022)

donaciano said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong or add additional details, I was not able to narrow it down specifically to the nightly builds, but I did find a way to more reliably download updated builds.
> From the Github repo go to Actions, BUILD, add the filters branch:master and is:success you'll find several builds each day, the jp9000 user has a lot of them but not every single day so I'm not quite in the right place yet. Select one of those builds and scroll down to Artifacts to find a newer ARM build disk image.
> A link to the same location: Successful master branch builds.
> (Window Capture and Virtual Camera now working perfectly)


How do you install these arm builds?


----------



## fabltd (Apr 29, 2022)

Does any one have plugs working on OBS Mac M1 Arm build. I cannot find where they are located. Trying to get my stream deck to work.


----------



## donaciano (May 2, 2022)

fabltd said:


> How do you install these arm builds?


The Mac builds have a disk image file in the zip, just drag and drop that into the Applications folder.  Right-click on the icon and use Open, otherwise it won't want to run it from outside an App Store.


----------



## sontopo (May 4, 2022)

So a mod said back in February that they would add support for Silicon CPUs with 27.2 version, and I'm reading the patch notes of those versions but I can't find anything that talk about it... so did they add it yet? if not how can I install and unofficial buid...


----------



## Talonis (May 4, 2022)

I read they said next major release, so version 28 not 27.2.


----------



## CattoRayTube (May 5, 2022)

sontopo said:


> So a mod said back in February that they would add support for Silicon CPUs with 27.2 version, and I'm reading the patch notes of those versions but I can't find anything that talk about it... so did they add it yet? if not how can I install and unofficial buid...


To answer your questions –
1) no, not yet
2) how to install is covered on this post you must have missed on the previous page of this thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-on-apple-silicon.133606/page-14#post-571069


----------



## thomaslfessler (May 8, 2022)

callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/7eedf012eda173d1d3fb6d2bdc078f8b6c7905bb
> ...


Thanks for all your efforts!  Without the move transition, OBS on M1/ARM is a no go for my production.  At least I can finally give this a try.   

Any thoughts on what it would take to get a armvx64 version of the blackmagic decklink capture device plugins that are also included with OBS?


----------



## thomaslfessler (May 9, 2022)

thomaslfessler said:


> Thanks for all your efforts!  Without the move transition, OBS on M1/ARM is a no go for my production.  At least I can finally give this a try.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it would take to get a armvx64 version of the blackmagic decklink capture device plugins that are also included with OBS?


Whoops!  The blackmagic decklink plugins work IF you have the right input selected in the Decklink App.


----------



## Talonis (May 10, 2022)

Mac M1 machines have now been out for a year-and-a-half.


----------



## thomaslfessler (May 11, 2022)

Talonis said:


> Mac M1 machines have now been out for a year-and-a-half.


Reminds me of a mindless App Store reviewer.   If you looked, the builds and plugins from this post work.  You're point is?  For software that's FREE?  Perhaps if Apple contributed hardware to the developers working on OBS then, we would have had a version sooner.  Have you complained to Tim?   While it seems Apple could have easily afforded it, they seemed to be more worried about profits and selling services than innovative software for their platform needed to drive the creative process.

With that said, where is the live streaming iLife application from Apple?   Ohh. that's right, software innovation died at Apple with Steve Jobs.   You could go and pay for Ecam Live and get native M1 support today.    Sure, it's easy to point fingers rather than looking at and addressing the real problem.


----------



## Talonis (May 11, 2022)

thomaslfessler said:


> You're point is?



Don't get your knickers in a twist. It's an observation.

Have you contributed financially to the OBS Project? I have.


----------



## warmed2971 (May 13, 2022)

Kabass said:


> ok, I solved it, just re-authorize the obs in the system's privacy preferences.
> The obs already appeared authorized, but it was necessary to redo it.
> Its working now, thanks!


I have the same problem, was it due to the websocket?


----------



## RytoEX (May 15, 2022)

PR 5155 was merged in March. Since then, our CI has been automatically producing M1-native builds of OBS Studio. You can download the latest M1-native build here.

Please note that these builds are considered "nightly" or unstable. These builds are not signed, and the application updater will not currently notify you of new M1-native builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, it will be fully signed and the application updater will work as normal.


----------



## warmed2971 (May 16, 2022)

warmed2971 said:


> I have the same problem, was it due to the websocket?


Ok. I have found my solution. I uninstalled WebSocket and companion and then reinstalled both- bam it worked! But now the problem is that all of my companion instructions are erased!  Before you say it I even had exported the companion instructions before all of this.  Now they are gone. Oh well, I've to rebuild everything but at least it works!


----------



## darthanonymous1 (May 17, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> PR 5155 was merged in March. Since then, our CI has been automatically producing M1-native builds of OBS Studio. You can download the latest M1-native build here.
> 
> Please note that these builds are considered "nightly" or unstable. These builds are not signed, and the application updater will not currently notify you of new M1-native builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, it will be fully signed and the application updater will work as normal.


is there something i can sign up for notifications for or anything?


----------



## RytoEX (May 22, 2022)

darthanonymous1 said:


> is there something i can sign up for notifications for or anything?



If you mean for when we're releasing a new version, then the best thing to do is follow our social media accounts as we will announce any new releases there. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## azaire1180 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hello,

I use OBS for M1 ( Beta , Alpha ?) I report for you dev, stream deck not work ..

Have you the same problem with obs special M1 ?

Ty


----------



## RytoEX (Jun 5, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use OBS for M1 ( Beta , Alpha ?) I report for you dev, stream deck not work ..
> 
> ...



Plugins must match the architecture of OBS. Unless the Stream Deck plugin was also compiled for M1, it cannot be loaded by an M1 version of OBS.


----------



## JeroenJeremy (Jun 22, 2022)

donaciano said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong or add additional details, I was not able to narrow it down specifically to the nightly builds, but I did find a way to more reliably download updated builds.
> From the Github repo go to Actions, BUILD, add the filters branch:master and is:success you'll find several builds each day, the jp9000 user has a lot of them but not every single day so I'm not quite in the right place yet. Select one of those builds and scroll down to Artifacts to find a newer ARM build disk image.
> A link to the same location: Successful master branch builds.
> (Window Capture and Virtual Camera now working perfectly)


I've been installing the Successful master branch builds for a while now but the latest ones seem to fill up memory quickly, crashing my MB in the process. I'm just using OBS for the virtual camera in combination with Meet/Zoom/Teams.
Anyone else seeing this behaviour?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 23, 2022)

If you're using the virtual camera, it's probably because of this: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/6573#issuecomment-1161979765

Pull request here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/6639


----------



## JeroenJeremy (Jun 27, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> If you're using the virtual camera, it's probably because of this: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/6573#issuecomment-1161979765
> 
> Pull request here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/6639


I can confirm the problem no longer occurs on the most recent Successful master branch build.


----------



## ditherkins (Jul 5, 2022)

thmsdj said:


> /Same problem here. On my rosetta version I can see the plugin but not on the M1 optimized build. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Same problem as well, cannot get Spectralizer to appear in OBS anymore as an add source option. Anyone figure this out?


----------



## KCR (Jul 6, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use OBS for M1 ( Beta , Alpha ?) I report for you dev, stream deck not work ..
> 
> ...





callimeron said:


> obs-studio-27.2.0-beta2(arm64)
> 
> 
> https://firestorage.com/download/d721ea2a2297c0893ae9d318fb75e4cecaa97989
> ...


hey callimeron - any chance you can compile the newest version of the Stream Deck plug in for M1? Elgato updated it recently and it seems like is slightly different. I haven't been able to get your version working again after the update.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 7, 2022)

ditherkins said:


> Same problem as well, cannot get Spectralizer to appear in OBS anymore as an add source option. Anyone figure this out?



As I've previously stated:


RytoEX said:


> Plugins must match the architecture of OBS. Unless the Stream Deck plugin was also compiled for M1, it cannot be loaded by an M1 version of OBS.



Unless you have a version of the Spectralizer plugin that was compiled for M1/ARM, then the M1/ARM version of OBS will not load it.


----------



## KCR (Jul 8, 2022)

KCR said:


> hey callimeron - any chance you can compile the newest version of the Stream Deck plug in for M1? Elgato updated it recently and it seems like is slightly different. I haven't been able to get your version working again after the update.


Disregard - got it working again!


----------



## Fbosman (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi @Calimero, you can do magic with plugins for M1. Could you please have look at the Durchblick plugin?


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 10, 2022)

KCR said:


> Disregard - got it working again!


Bonjour,

Comment as tu fais car mon stream deck avec la version M1 de obs ne fonctionne pas.

Merci


----------



## TheodoreZang (Jul 10, 2022)

The following post may be of Reference to you regarding the recent stream deck 5.3 .









						r/elgato - Stream Deck 5.3 - OBS Studio Integration 2.0, Custom Multi Action Delay, Resizable property inspector, Device rotation, and more.
					

16 votes and 38 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello,

If I understand correctly I have to install: Spectralizer M1 plugin

To make my Elgato stream deck work?

Because unless I am mistaken, I have your latest version M1.

I imagine in version 28 everything will be fine?

Thanks


Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris je dois installer : plugin Spectralizer  M1

Pour que mon Elgato streeam deck fonctionne ?

Car sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai votre dernier version M1.

J'imagine dans la version 28 tout ira bien ?

Merci


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 15, 2022)

Bonjour,

Le Elgato stream deck ne fonctionne toujours pas après plusieurs tentatives ..

Hello,

The Elgato stream deck still does not work after several attempts..


----------



## ditherkins (Jul 15, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> As I've previously stated:
> 
> 
> Unless you have a version of the Spectralizer plugin that was compiled for M1/ARM, then the M1/ARM version of OBS will not load it.


I'm not asking you to reiterate, but sorry for the confusion, I should have been more descriptive.

It is the version compiled for M1/ARM that Callimeron provided a few months back, it was functioning, and now it isn't.


kellemar said:


> Anyone able to get the latest M1 Spectralizer working yet? Doesn't seem to appear on my M1 OBS build (it was working previously)


I was continuing off this thread of questioning.

I do understand the basics of how this works, I just don't have the experience to edit and compile it myself.

Thank you for the response, regardless.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 19, 2022)

azaire1180 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le Elgato stream deck ne fonctionne toujours pas après plusieurs tentatives ..
> 
> ...





azaire1180 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I understand correctly I have to install: Spectralizer M1 plugin
> 
> ...



@azaire1180
The Spectralizer plugin has nothing to do with whether or not the Stream Deck plugin works. You need to ask Elgato about their plugin.


----------



## ill-esha (Jul 22, 2022)

I sent an email to ElGato as well.. I DEPEND on my Stream Deck and have an event coming up, but my M1 works terribly in Rosetta and.. we need that ARM ElGato build!!!


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 23, 2022)

it's not in elgato's plans to make an ARM mac


----------



## BrixtonRifles (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi! Do you mind telling me what you did to get it working again? Doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## thmsdj (Aug 1, 2022)

ditherkins said:


> Same problem as well, cannot get Spectralizer to appear in OBS anymore as an add source option. Anyone figure this out?


I actually found out that there's another plugin which does the same thing. 





						Waveform
					

Waveform is a plugin for showing a (cosmetic) frequency spectrum graph and other metrics of an audio source. Features:  Frequency Spectrum  Curve graph Bar and 'stepped' bar graphs Circular versions of the above  Levels  Peak Meter RMS Meter




					obsproject.com
				




It is compiled for arm64 and works beautifully. Let me know if you need any help with installing it.


----------



## thmsdj (Aug 1, 2022)

Has anyone gotten Advanced Scene Switcher: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-scene-switcher.395/
to work on Apple Silicon optimized OBS? 

I saw a post about it from a year ago and the link is now dead / down. Would appreciate so much if someone could compile it / post the link to the plugin. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thmsdj (Aug 1, 2022)

thmsdj said:


> Has anyone gotten Advanced Scene Switcher: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-scene-switcher.395/
> to work on Apple Silicon optimized OBS?
> 
> I saw a post about it from a year ago and the link is now dead / down. Would appreciate so much if someone could compile it / post the link to the plugin.
> ...


Actually found it here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-on-apple-silicon.133606/post-572033 - works like a charm!


----------



## ditherkins (Aug 3, 2022)

thmsdj said:


> I actually found out that there's another plugin which does the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was exceptionally helpful, thank you so much! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 3, 2022)

OBS Studio 28.0 Beta 1 has been released. This release brings native Apple Silicon support. Note that many third-party plugins will need to release Apple Silicon versions of their plugins in order for them to work on Apple Silicon builds of OBS.

Please note that beta builds are considered unstable.

This build is signed and notarized. The in-application updater in beta releases will not notify you of new beta builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, the application updater will work as normal.


----------



## CattoRayTube (Aug 4, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> OBS Studio 28.0 Beta 1 has been released. This release brings native Apple Silicon support. Note that many third-party plugins will need to release Apple Silicon versions of their plugins in order for them to work on Apple Silicon builds of OBS.
> 
> Please note that beta builds are considered unstable.
> 
> This build is signed and notarized. The in-application updater in beta releases will not notify you of new beta builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, the application updater will work as normal.


A huge, huge, HUGE thank you to everyone involved with getting this new version out with native Apple Silicon support. Very much looking forward to putting it through its paces.


----------



## mishakim (Aug 7, 2022)

Question: will the complied plugins helpfully posted earlier in this thread work with the beta (and later release), or do we need to wait for official ones (or at least new versions built against 28.0 beta) before we can use them?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

mishakim said:


> Question: will the complied plugins helpfully posted earlier in this thread work with the beta (and later release), or do we need to wait for official ones (or at least new versions built against 28.0 beta) before we can use them?


As far as we know, unless the plugins are signed, they will not work with official, signed OBS builds on Apple Silicon. Also, I would, personally, not count on those links being available forever. If you have plugins that you rely on, you should contact the author/maintainer of those plugins to make them aware that they will need to provide Apple Silicon compatible builds.


----------



## mishakim (Aug 7, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> As far as we know, unless the plugins are signed, they will not work with official, signed OBS builds on Apple Silicon. Also, I would, personally, not count on those links being available forever. If you have plugins that you rely on, you should contact the author/maintainer of those plugins to make them aware that they will need to provide Apple Silicon compatible builds.


Thanks - I gave it a try, and at least for now, with NDI, I'm able to override the blocking of unsigned plugins via the Security control panel (after ignoring the popup on launching OBS, go the control panel to say it's OK). I figure NDI's likely to get signed eventually, and that's the only one I can't live without.


----------



## Babs Johnson (Nov 10, 2022)

Cannot get Face-tracker to appear in OBS 27.2.4 or OBS 28.1.0  both on  M1 Mac 12.6 Monterey. Can someone help me figure this out?


----------



## AKASGaming (Dec 6, 2022)

Babs Johnson said:


> Cannot get Face-tracker to appear in OBS 27.2.4 or OBS 28.1.0  both on  M1 Mac 12.6 Monterey. Can someone help me figure this out?








						Face Tracker - Updates
					






					obsproject.com


----------

